# Isolation Thread



## MoonRiver

The purpose of this thread is so those of us who choose to isolate ourselves as protection from coronavirus have a place to communicate. If you want to talk about the virus, please do it in any of the coronavirus threads or start your own. This is for what we go through by being isolated and just a place to communicate with others going through the same thing.

The virus isn't expected to peak for at least 2 or 3 months, so this is going to be a real test of provisions and living with minimal direct human contact. We are going to have to make a lot of decisions over the next month or 2.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MoonRiver said:


> those of us who choose to isolate ourselves


Good luck with that.


----------



## Hiro

MoonRiver said:


> The purpose of this thread is so those of us who choose to isolate ourselves as protection from coronavirus have a place to communicate. If you want to talk about the virus, please do it in any of the coronavirus threads or start your own. This is for what we go through by being isolated and just a place to communicate with others going through the same thing.
> 
> The virus isn't expected to peak for at least 2 or 3 months, so this is going to be a real test of provisions and living with minimal direct human contact. We are going to have to make a lot of decisions over the next month or 2.


Are you certain that level of isolation is useful or healthy?


----------



## MoonRiver

Hiro said:


> Are you certain that level of isolation is useful or healthy?


Are you sure that comment is pertinent to this thread?


----------



## newfieannie

well i'm doing the same thing. i was in a week but i did go out last 2 days to get a few things for my son and i have to do my taxes on monday morning. other than that i'm staying put so is the guy across the street. rest of the street is still away for the winter.

it's not like we're going to be stuck in the house. MR and i both have our gardens and i believe he has renovating to do. i have tons of painting waiting and i'll be talking to neighbors once in awhile as they pass by. i have a large patio. i'll spend a lot of time there and i have my books.

being alone is no hardship for me. if that's unhealthy it's only something i have been doing for years. i like my own company but i'm at the age (even though i'm in excellent health)if i got it it could be serious from all i've heard. ~Georgia


----------



## Hiro

MoonRiver said:


> Are you sure that comment is pertinent to this thread?


I will refrain from further posting in this thread. But, yes, I think anyone considering a high, acute level of self-imposed isolation should consider whether it is healthy to do so.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Healthier than grabbing a grocery cart handle.


----------



## newfieannie

you can say that again!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am pretty much home for the duration. Today’s trip to pick up my truck from the body shop and pick up coffee and dog food was my last intentional excursion.

My sons and their families are on the beach in Florida, and I am fine with that. Fresh air!

I have a lot of gardening to do.


----------



## painterswife

We will be isolating ourselves. It is not a big deal. Social Isolating does not mean complete isolation. It means less group activities. Less close interaction with others.

I can still sit on the porch with friend and enjoy a drink and conversation. We just need to be farther apart and not hug when greeting or saying goodbye. I can still go on walks or hikes. I can do more projects at home.

Trips to town will be when it is slower.

I can do my part and still have a full and satisfying life.


----------



## dmm1976

We will be sticking around doing projects outside. We are both still working but have a decontamination system worked out. We deep cleaned the house and when we come in from outside we chamge in the laundry room wash hands and anytjimg we bring in is wiped down with lysol. Our son is a nicu graduate so we've been through this type of isolation before when he came home. I.also have a few masks. But only if one of us gets sick. That person will have to wear one. And we have plenty of gloves. Im just interested in keeping it away from my 4 year old who has chronic lung disease.


----------



## painterswife

Now do some of you understand why he started this thread?

We can share how we work through this and learn other ways to deal with this.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> Now do some of you understand why he started this thread?
> 
> We can share how we work through this and learn other ways to deal with this.


I think this thread is a great idea. I don't plan to isolate but they may force me to anyway. It's good info either way.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

painterswife said:


> Now do some of you understand why he started this thread?


Yes.
For those who were intending to truly isolate themselves.


----------



## gleepish

I would really like to isolate myself more than what I am able to. I really don't go out too much to begin with, I left the workforce about two and a half years ago and in that time we moved about 30 miles away from our closest relative or friends--more land, better set up, etc. At the time of the move we thought the isolation was going to be difficult. Little did we know it would end up really working in our favor! 

My husband still work full time--at the airport no less... luckily he works in the air traffic tower so he doesn't interact with passengers *at all*. I've said before I watch my granddaughter twice a week (aka little germ monster on two legs) and my son and his wife both work full time. She cuts hair (ugh... lots of people) and he works for the water & sewer department (double ugh). So while I wont be going out, people will be coming in--and with them, to some extent, all the people they've interacted with during the day (triple ugh...).

We're about as stocked up as we can be, so there won't be anymore runs to the grocery store--and when I do need something, it will have to be through Walmart Pick Up because I'm not going in there--it's bad enough on the best of days as it is!

We have declined several offers from bon fires, to poker games, to general get togethers for the last two weeks. It's been easy up until now because I've been sick with a cold. Actually I think that's my new favorite mantra "Sorry, I've got a cold" I think I'll keep using it as long as I can! (However I really do want to get over this damned cold once and for all!)

So ultimately I am as isolated as I can be. I wish I could isolate just a bit more... but I'll make due best I can. And if something changes we can bring the kids and our granddaughter in and lock it all down fairly easily. 

Just remember, other people may not agree with isolation at this point, but everyone is just doing what they think they need to do. Keep on keeping on the best you can.


----------



## dmm1976

My intention is to not have to go anywhere but work and my sons therapy. Assuming, they remain open. My work has said if they have to send us home ( we arent essential to customer service and work for the vendors and not the actual store) we will payed. Also anyone who has the virus will get their full pay while they recover. If anyone needs to take time off to care for kids out of school they wont get paid but can use their personal time and not have any absence counted against them. 

So its a possability i might be on vacation soon. Nice.

Dh works at a warehouse. They recieve shipments ( mainly from Turkey) and ship out orders all over the world. I wonder how long that will continue. He might ger some time off too. 

Perfect timing actually with planting needing to get done and the yard in shambles.


----------



## newfieannie

that's what my son told me tonight also he might be on vacation. he works in people's houses renovating and stuff.and he said likely people are not going to want them in. so i guess he'll be laid off. they'll still get their unemployment and the waiting period will be wavied. i hope in a way he does because i got some work he can do here. stuff he's already started at and didn't get a chance to finish.


----------



## SLADE

We isolated ourselves a month ago.
We do not go out for anything and no one comes near us.
We have no addictions. This means addiction of choice or necessity both. food and water we have.
There's lots of work to do in the gardens and we live for it.
I plan to hunt and fish more for fresh food.


----------



## geo in mi

I'm in for as long as possible, but I'm not sure about two to three months. My kids, now that there isn't any school or related functions, will likely pop through the door without any announcement. So much for a clean room. Other than the grocery store,, there isn't any place around here to go to anyway--all the closings and shutdowns are scrolling through the screen on TV without letup. My daughter, the teacher, had to go through the panic crowds last night after work--she posted a pic of all the empty displays at hers, and my, grocery store. It will take at least a week to restock.

Being alone is nothing new for me, but I will miss the girls at my favorite Monday morning diner.(Won't go there for awhile) I passed on some suggestions to my Pastor about streaming some music, some blessings and prayers, a bulletin board--maybe even a drive by communion......but he didn't email me back.(that's from the Legal Zoom commercial) 

When the sun gets here, I'll be okay. Until then, I sure could use a dog.....

geo


----------



## alleyyooper

About to go out the door and meet friends for the day.
I have a appointment at the VA Friday but other than that we are home.

I am fine with that don't need to mingle with people.

 Al


----------



## Wolf mom

Neighbor has been diagnosed with the virus. Wife has not, but has more severe symptoms. She is not going to be formally diagnosed as she "knows" it's not the flu. After the Mr. was tested, but before the diagnosis was told to him, he had family and friends visiting. Never told them he might have it.

Both are now isolating, but having take out and grocery food delivered. Opening the door to accept packages. 

I am really conflicted about the whole scenario as I visited between the time he was tested and diagnosed.

Yes, I am isolating. I have no signs.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Wolf mom said:


> Neighbor has been diagnosed with the virus. Wife has not, but has more severe symptoms. She is not going to be formally diagnosed as she "knows" it's not the flu. After the Mr. was tested, but before the diagnosis was told to him, he had family and friends visiting. Never told them he might have it.
> 
> Both are now isolating, but having take out and grocery food delivered. Opening the door to accept packages.
> 
> I am really conflicted about the whole scenario as I visited between the time he was tested and diagnosed.
> 
> Yes, I am isolating. I have no signs.


oh boy...that was not nice of them.
Take care of yourself and I’m hoping you don’t get it.


----------



## gleepish

Wolf mom said:


> After the Mr. was tested, but before the diagnosis was told to him, he had family and friends visiting. Never told them he might have it.


That is so wrong on so many different levels. 



Wolf mom said:


> Both are now isolating, but having take out and grocery food delivered. Opening the door to accept packages.


Seems to me like that is a serious break in quarantine. Those delivery drivers could be just spreading it right along!



Wolf mom said:


> I have no signs.


Glad to hear!! Remember to stay away from delivery drivers!


----------



## doozie

We topped off our supplies a week ago and other than a trip to the drive up pharmacy window today we don't plan on going out for a while.
We pretty much isolate ourselves by choice, and the lack of face to face interaction with others won't be an issue for us.
If I were all alone, maybe it would be? 
Netflix, jigsaw puzzles, yard work, reading, we have plenty to keep us occupied.

I told DH that nothing I think I need "out there" is worth my life. This virus seems to be easily contracted in my opinion.
Even so, I'm deciding if I want to run into the local grocery one last time on the way back from the pharmacy...no reported cases in our County yet.


----------



## jimLE

i have food.i have bottled water.but i need more.some cold and flu meds.need more.i also have indoor and outdoor games .movie's and music on cd's. and internet as long as i have electric. i have my morning coffee to drink.electricity or not.got book's to read.need more of them.im pretty much a homebody already.seeing how i already stay home with no where to go.


----------



## geo in mi

"We got sunlight on the sand,
We got moonlight on the sea,
We got mangos and bananas
You can pick right off a tree,
We got volleyball and ping-pong
And a lot of dandy games!
What ain't we got?
We ain't got dames!"
From South Pacific

geo


----------



## newfieannie

see that's how it's going to spread when people hide it. it's disgusting when people are dying. all the best to you WM. 

sorry MR i know you didn't want us to talk about the virus on your isolation thread.

it's a beautiful day here i went out to my garden i raked a bit and took up a couple pails full for the green bin but frost is still in the ground. i walked around and decided all the things i have to do. sure there's enough gardening alone to keep me going all summer. i might have to sneak out early some morning to grab a few bags soil. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver

newfieannie said:


> see that's how it's going to spread when people hide it. it's disgusting when people are dying. all the best to you WM.
> 
> sorry MR i know you didn't want us to talk about the virus on your isolation thread.
> ~Georgia


Talking about the virus as it relates to us is fine. I just want to try keep extraneous information out, as much as possible, so it will be easy to follow what's going on with those of us trying to isolate.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am thinking it’s an awesome time to listen to audio books.


----------



## newfieannie

i watch a lot of old movies on youtube. mostly in the wee hours of the morning when i can't sleep which is most nights. ~Georgia


----------



## whiterock

I stay home with the dog most of the time. Will need to go to the store soon, but go during the week in the afternoon when most people are home from morning shopping or still at work. I don't see many folks at the store when I do go. Church is a smaller group. Usually 80 tp 100 in the whole place. Many of them are retired and spend most of their time at home or they work in situations that don't put them in a lot of contact with others. 

I have no trouble staying alone most of the time. Been doing that for years. I do take basic precautions when I go out.


----------



## emdeengee

This should prove a very interesting experiment - and challenge - for our entire society as we seem to spend a lot of time away from home in our normal life. And of course intermingling with others. And many adults and children do spend a lot of time not interacting even in their homes.

But I think that this may not be as isolating as people fear due to the fact that so many people communicate by text or email or any of the internet sites. It will not be that you cannot have social contact with family and friends and work colleagues if you end up working from home. As long as the internet system does not get overloaded.

I think it will prove difficult for those who do have a very active social life that takes them away from home a lot. My friend's husband cannot spend a single day at home. He always has to be going somewhere and doing something even if it is just going to the grocery store everyday. She may have to handcuff him to his recliner.


----------



## jimLE

i hadn't thought about a overload of the internet due to a large scale quarantine before.im thinking that's a somewhat very possible. some if not most.might as well be a alcoholic going through dt's badly.


----------



## newfieannie

that would be me . i didn't have my computer for a month in feb i think it was. there at the end i was practically hanging from the chandelier. all i watch on tv is forensic files


----------



## Lisa in WA

newfieannie said:


> that would be me . i didn't have my computer for a month in feb i think it was. there at the end i was practically hanging from the chandelier. all i watch on tv is forensic files


I’d been laid up after foot surgery but Law and Order, SVU and Sex and The City marathons got me thru, and 5-6 books.
Just when I am really ambulatory and raring to go...CV is keeping me in.


----------



## keenataz

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am thinking it’s an awesome time to listen to audio books.


I bought the Lego Death Star. ill be busy


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> I bought the Lego Death Star. ill be busy


Pics when you're done, most likely in July/August.


----------



## wr

keenataz said:


> I bought the Lego Death Star. ill be busy


My youngest has completed it so he's working on giant model crane.


----------



## Ziptie

We are pulling out our kids out of school starting after this week. It is springbreak coming up and family's at the school are still planning on going all over the place for vacation. The school here has decided until there is community spread in our community here they not close down schools. 
We started preparing the kids and the school for this a few weeks ago. Other kids/teachers have been teasing them about us doing this but as time has gone the tone has changed to some people actually are apologizing for what they said previously.


----------



## newfieannie

i'm going to wish i had my husband with me while i'm going through this. we use to get on so well together. when he was on vacation all he wanted to do was spend time with me in the garden, cooking ,walking in our woods etc. and if we got sick we'd look after each other. oh well, we can't have everything! i'll come through it.~Georgia


----------



## anniew

I've been isolating for a few days, but went out today to go to the post office, then the bank, farm and garden store, hardware store and dropped some eggs off for a friend. All are within a quarter mile of each other, in a small town. I kept my distance each time, and washed up real good when I got home. I only expect to go out once a week from now on to go to the post office as I get mail at a box there, and don't want unpaid bills that could cause them stopping electricity! Other than that, I am good to go. Food, water (and a generator if electric goes out, to power the well), first aid supplies, garden supplies for the coming season and loads of food for my pets and critters. Will start some seeds for transplants tomorrow. Got seed potatoes and onion sets at the farm and garden store today, thinking if there is any supply distribution problems, I'll already have that covered.


----------



## newfieannie

i decided to interrupt my lockdown also and get over to get my taxes done on monday. i have automatic billing at the bank so no worries there. i would have had my garden stuff but they dont have anything out here yet. ~Georgia


----------



## keenataz

newfieannie said:


> i decided to interrupt my lockdown also and get over to get my taxes done on monday. i have automatic billing at the bank so no worries there. i would have had my garden stuff but they dont have anything out here yet. ~Georgia


Damn forgot my taxes


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am hoping they extend the deadline.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am hoping they extend the deadline.


----------



## geo in mi

Talked to both my local kids. Tried to be subtle and requested that they don't drop in while they still have school and community cooties clinging to them. Daughter offered to bring over Bandit, her spare dog, to keep me company. After due consideration, I turned her down.

geo


----------



## GTX63

Chicago O'Hare Airport earlier this weekend.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

IRS deadline. 

https://thehill.com/homenews/house/...-push-back-tax-filing-deadline-in-response-to


----------



## jimLE

GTX63 said:


> Chicago O'Hare Airport earlier this weekend.


i see they aint at least 6 feet apart.lol


----------



## Jennifer L.

Isolated, I'm that way by choice 95% of the time. AND I LIKE IT THAT WAY.  So this is no problem to me, and in fact it's going to force me to use up canned goods and clean out the freezers of older meat. Not the worst thing. Having said that, I expect one way or another I'll catch it at some point, but I should be able to avoid it longer than the average person in the country. 

My only real concern is running out of dog food and having that situation to deal with. I mean, who wants to butcher a cow in the summer time?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Old freezer meat is great dog food.


----------



## jimLE

home canning home made dog food is probably better for dogs compared to the store bought.


----------



## newfieannie

i'll probably catch it sooner or later also but the only one getting in is my son once a week on his way home. i bought him a thermometer last week he's got to use it before he comes. other than that i'll put his grub out on the back step. that's what i told him anyway. 

serves him right! i already offered him the lower level until it's all over but he would rather stay out at his own place deep in the woods. probably not a bad place to be. no one around but his dogs. ~Georgia


----------



## alleyyooper

You can always order dog food from Chewy.com. It is dilivered to your house and they don't have to even come any closer than your porch since you pay with a credit card.

 Al


----------



## Nimrod

I finally got the brakes on the Bronco fixed on Friday. I have only been off the homestead once in the last month. A neighbor let me go into town with him on his normal shopping trip. I have been involuntarily isolating for the last month. Boring but doable. 

I don't think the virus is here yet so I went to town yesterday. I'm heading into the big town of Brainerd tomorrow to get a few things not available in the small town. There will come a time to self isolate but it's not yet. The freezer and pantry are full so I'm ready when it happens. A great regret is that now that gas is cheap you dare not go anywhere.


----------



## emdeengee

One of the most serious problems in the modern world is a severe lack of sleep. Self isolation may be a health and immune system booster if those who end up staying at home go to bed earlier and get some really good sleep.


----------



## mreynolds

emdeengee said:


> One of the most serious problems in the modern world is a severe lack of sleep. Self isolation may be a health and immune system booster if those who end up staying at home go to bed earlier and get some really good sleep.


I went to bed early last night but woke up at 3 anyway. I am screwed on sleep no matter what I do lol.


----------



## MoonRiver

I imagine many of you have also been wondering how long we have to isolate. I haven't understood the 2 week school closures, as all that really does is give time for any students infected to come down with the virus. To open schools back up, they would have to identify all the kids that have come down with the virus and all the people they were in contact with, and make sure none of them come back to school. My guess is they will have to close the schools for 2 more weeks, and since we are nearing the end of the school year, they will probably just close school for the year.

We know from looking at China, S Korea, and other countries, that it takes a good 2 - 3 months to get the virus under control - not eliminate it, but get infection rate under 1. So using that as a yardstick, we need to isolate for at least 3 months.

Then I saw that UK is going to tell seniors over 70 with health problems to be prepared to isolate for several months. It was reported as 4 months, but I haven't found a source that backs that up.

My hope is that by June, this will be behind us, at least until next flu season.


----------



## emdeengee

mreynolds said:


> I went to bed early last night but woke up at 3 anyway. I am screwed on sleep no matter what I do lol.


Perhaps if you keep trying? It took me a long, long time to adjust to going to bed at 10 pm and staying asleep until 6 am. I was used to going to bed at any time when I finished my work or just had enough of trying to unwind and sleeping 5 or 6 hours if that. 

Now I fall flat on my face if I am up after 10 pm and the only thing that wakes me earlier than 6 am is if we have to set the alarm earlier. 

Hope you can get more sleep. I never thought much about sleep but what a difference it has made to our lives. My husband now comes to bed at the same time after getting used to the changes.


----------



## mreynolds

emdeengee said:


> Perhaps if you keep trying? It took me a long, long time to adjust to going to bed at 10 pm and staying asleep until 6 am. I was used to going to bed at any time when I finished my work or just had enough of trying to unwind and sleeping 5 or 6 hours if that.
> 
> Now I fall flat on my face if I am up after 10 pm and the only thing that wakes me earlier than 6 am is if we have to set the alarm earlier.
> 
> Hope you can get more sleep. I never thought much about sleep but what a difference it has made to our lives. My husband now comes to bed at the same time after getting used to the changes.


I'll try anything as I do not do sleeping pills at all.


----------



## doozie

Well, I just got this email from Chewy...I never buy Dog Food at the store. 
So I will wait a few extra days, that's OK with me. 
This must be like Christmas season for Fed EX, etc. too, I wonder how they are keeping up.


Dear _________
Things are a little backed up on our end with many pet parents ordering food and supplies. Rest assured, we're working hard to deliver your order as soon as possible, while caring for the health and safety of our team members.

We expect most orders to be delivered within the next 3-5 days. You'll automatically receive a tracking link as soon as your order ships. Nothing to do on your part. We're taking care of it.

Thank you for understanding. We hope all our pet parents and their beloved pets stay safe.
Yours truly,
The Chewy Family


----------



## robin416

Good thing I ordered my pet food last week then. I should go see if I have an email from them.


----------



## newfieannie

i guess i'll head out and try to get those taxes done tomorrow i debated if i should or not. i'll just be careful. not like i'll be the only one. i might take my rubber gloves in case they want me to have them. i got my mask too but i think that's only used if you got the virus. 

i was just talking to my neighbor i was worried about them and the children because they both work for the government. i wasn't sure if they were going to be able to work at home but they are so they'll all be together during this stressful time.

we talked about if one ran out of something the other would likely have it.i'm a loner and can look after myself but it's good to have someone close just in case because my son is quite far. i'm fond of her. actually if i had a daughter i would choose someone just like her. i gave her a tea cloth from northern island for st. patricks day and a bone china cup with shamrocks. she was quite over the moon! ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

MoonRiver said:


> I imagine many of you have also been wondering how long we have to isolate. I haven't understood the 2 week school closures, as all that really does is give time for any students infected to come down with the virus. To open schools back up, they would have to identify all the kids that have come down with the virus and all the people they were in contact with, and make sure none of them come back to school. My guess is they will have to close the schools for 2 more weeks, and since we are nearing the end of the school year, they will probably just close school for the year.
> 
> We know from looking at China, S Korea, and other countries, that it takes a good 2 - 3 months to get the virus under control - not eliminate it, but get infection rate under 1. So using that as a yardstick, we need to isolate for at least 3 months.
> 
> Then I saw that UK is going to tell seniors over 70 with health problems to be prepared to isolate for several months. It was reported as 4 months, but I haven't found a source that backs that up.
> 
> My hope is that by June, this will be behind us, at least until next flu season.


Mr. Pixie read that a month just isn't going to cut it, it needs to be at least two months.


----------



## shawnlee

Unless you can be happy all alone in a dark room for weeks at a time you do not know what peace is,...most do not, many will not ever..…...

Being away from people in a shelter with electricity with no one coming around is what I have worked for the last 20 years to achieve...…...now if we could just block the news, newspaper,talk radio , advertisements etc it would be like living a dream.

One persons isolation is another persons dream...……...which gives us the truth...its all a state of mind, not the situation.


----------



## newfieannie

i did hear something about june for here probably they are just saying 2 weeks to begin with and then go from there.anyway starts tomorrow


----------



## mreynolds

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie read that a month just isn't going to cut it, it needs to be at least two months.


Was my thinking too but I am not a pro in the matter.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie read that a month just isn't going to cut it, it needs to be at least two months.


Where did he read that?


----------



## Irish Pixie

elevenpoint said:


> Where did he read that?


He's an RN:BS, and is currently a nurse administrator. Use your imagination.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Irish Pixie said:


> He's an RN:BS, and is currently a nurse administrator. Use your imagination.


So? Nail your doors shut.


----------



## mreynolds

Irish Pixie said:


> He's an RN:_*BS*_, and is currently a nurse administrator. Use your imagination.


Dont be making fun of him now. I sure he was serious about it. 

I never thought 2 weeks was the end game because it often takes 2 weeks just to show signs.


----------



## Lisa in WA

My cousin is an ER doc at UC San Diego. He and his fellow docs are “buckling up”. it’s going to be a wild ride for those in the front line. 
maybe if it gets too tough...they can get Elevenpoint to come and tell them they are deluded.


----------



## mreynolds

Lisa in WA said:


> My cousin is an ER doc at UC San Diego. He and his fellow docs are “buckling up”. it’s going to be a wild ride for those in the front line.
> maybe if it gets too tough...they can get Elevenpoint to come and tell them they are deluded.


Brother and SIL are both nurses too. I feel for the front line as I used to be one as an EMT. Any vaccines will be given to them first if they come up with one.


----------



## Miss Kay

I got a month's worth of supplies last week. We are both retired and live on 60 acres so no need to go around people for long periods of time. Or at least that's what I thought. Problem is the husband's family think it's all a hoax and are not being careful at all. His brother showed up yesterday just to see how the house is coming along. Any other time that would be welcome but not now. Then there is his nephew who is disabled and spends his day driving around talking to any and everyone he can catch. He's been here two days in a row. Now, what good does it do me to buy supplies and stay home when folks keep bringing their germs to me! It's like that saying about sex. You are exposed to the diseases of every partner your partner has ever had. So, when these two guys drop in, I'm exposed to every human they came within 6 feet of, which is many. So, I had to go on facebook and say no visitors allowed until this thing is over. Yes, I'm sure I'm hurting feelings and who knows, they may never come back. So bet it. We are old and have health issues. Just because they don't believe in this virus spreading doesn't mean I don't. So how do you handle folks wanting to drop in?


----------



## newfieannie

nobody drops in door is locked. your house ,your health and your husbands. these are your husbands people aren't they? i think you had trouble before with them coming in when you were sick. inconsiderate people! i'd put the run to them. ~Georgia


----------



## SLADE

newfieannie said:


> nobody drops in door is locked. your house ,your health and your husbands. these are your husbands people aren't they? i think you had trouble before with them coming in when you were sick. inconsiderate people! i'd put the run to them. ~Georgia


Getting the run put on you is just before you get the hurt put on.


----------



## gleepish

Miss Kay said:


> I got a month's worth of supplies last week. We are both retired and live on 60 acres so no need to go around people for long periods of time. Or at least that's what I thought. Problem is the husband's family think it's all a hoax and are not being careful at all. His brother showed up yesterday just to see how the house is coming along. Any other time that would be welcome but not now. Then there is his nephew who is disabled and spends his day driving around talking to any and everyone he can catch. He's been here two days in a row. Now, what good does it do me to buy supplies and stay home when folks keep bringing their germs to me! It's like that saying about sex. You are exposed to the diseases of every partner your partner has ever had. So, when these two guys drop in, I'm exposed to every human they came within 6 feet of, which is many. So, I had to go on facebook and say no visitors allowed until this thing is over. Yes, I'm sure I'm hurting feelings and who knows, they may never come back. So bet it. We are old and have health issues. Just because they don't believe in this virus spreading doesn't mean I don't. So how do you handle folks wanting to drop in?


Maybe put a note on the door--just put what you put on facebook, and then don't open the door. As someone else said, your house, your rules.


----------



## wr

First cleanup and the OP expressly asked for this not to be a debate thread.


----------



## geo in mi

Well, there's no debate about the condition of my house after this past weekend. So, I'll tackle my own self first, then the laundry, then the kitchen counters, then some floors. I'll push the button, and just for entertainment, watch the cute robot sweeper do his? her? thing. It's getting to that point. I think I'll call _him_ Wilson......

A fresh bedsheet should do wonders.

Hang in there.


geo


----------



## painterswife

I just placed an order for chicken feed. I will pick it up today or tomorrow. That combined with a pet food delivery this week and I am ready for what might happen.

They closed the schools as of yesterday here. I will still be going to work but I will adjust starting tomorrow how things are done. Mail will be picked up on the way to work before anyone is around. Banking will be done online or through the night deposit. I will wear gloves when getting gas or picking up the mail. I will be in the office 95 percent of the time alone. Other employees will be in separate offices with doors closed. If need be we will adjust working hours so that no one is in the office at the same time. I can work remotely on the computers or visit the locations when they are closed. I do have to order and change out one security camera then I can see what is happening on and of the business locations remotely at all times.

I have so many projects I could do at home that I could be busy 24 hours a day for months. I will not be bored and I am happy with just my hubby's company. The horses will love the extra attention after the winter. I can hike and snowshoe all spring.

This could be quite fun as long as all my friends and family are fine.


----------



## newfieannie

geo in mi said:


> Well, there's no debate about the condition of my house after this past weekend. So, I'll tackle my own self first, then the laundry, then the kitchen counters, then some floors. I'll push the button, and just for entertainment, watch the cute robot sweeper do his? her? thing. It's getting to that point. I think I'll call _him_ Wilson......
> 
> A fresh bedsheet should do wonders.
> 
> Hang in there.
> 
> 
> geo


it sure does. i know, i had them last night.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I worked in the garden this morning, getting the cattle panel in place to support my new blackberries. 

Then, I harvested mushrooms and made onion and mushroom Marsala gravy. Served it over baked potatoes.


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I worked in the garden this morning, getting the cattle panel in place to support my new blackberries.
> 
> Then, I harvested mushrooms and made onion and mushroom Marsala gravy. Served it over baked potatoes.


I love chicken marsala but baked potatoes sound good too.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## gleepish

mreynolds said:


> I love chicken marsala but baked potatoes sound good too.


I thought the same thing!


----------



## MoonRiver

According to the coronavirus committee, it will be July or August before we see the virus winding down in US. I will need to make a grocery run before then, unless I can order what I need from Amazon. 

Even though I shouldn't eat bread (gluten), i tried making a loaf today with just flour, salt, yeast, and water, and it came out quite good. I bought a couple bags of flour to help stretch my food a couple more weeks. I've also got some oats and flax I can grind to add to the flour.


----------



## doozie

https://www.channel3000.com/kwik-tr...very-to-help-individuals-get-essential-items/

*Kwik Trip to offer free delivery to help individuals get essential items*
*Items like eggs, bread and toilet paper will be available for delivery*

This is a WI gas station chain, they have fresh meat, dairy, some produce and other essentials.
I'm not sure it would be available in my location, but its a good idea.


----------



## nehimama

Alice In TX/MO said:


> IRS deadline.
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/house/...-push-back-tax-filing-deadline-in-response-to


That would certainly help me out! What I get for procrastinating. Historically, I've been known to say, on April 13th, "Pffft! Still got plenty of time!"


----------



## Jlynnp

DH and I are basically self isolating with only one or two trips outside if needed. Tomorrow we have to go to the VA, don't have much choice. I also take pain meds and in order to get them I need to see my pain Dr every month, I am hoping they may be able to do a phone visit instead of face to face. There is also talk of possibly allowing a 90 day prescription for pain meds instead of a 30 day for the immediate future. As for food and such we are fine for a long time so no need for the grocery store. It is a good ting we like each other and have hobbies, interests of our own so we can keep busy. Looks like I will be putting out a lot of quilts.


----------



## geo in mi

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I worked in the garden this morning, getting the cattle panel in place to support my new blackberries.
> 
> Then, I harvested mushrooms and made onion and mushroom Marsala gravy. Served it over baked potatoes.


 SSS,BOO!!!!

My throne for a warm, sunny day. Dixondale onions set to ship on April 6....

geo


----------



## In The Woods

We've isolated ourselves years ago. I've been in a cycle of doing grocery runs every other week but now wish it was once a month. I have to go to Walmart today - only grocery store within a reasonable driving distance - am an dreading it. I want so badly to get a months worth of stuff but am very doubtful because I hear there are quantity restrictions on lots of stuff.

Other than doctor visits we are isolated from other people. We don't go anywhere and nobody comes here - just the way I like it. Right now if not for grocery runs to pick up perishables I could easily stay put for months without seeing another person.


----------



## po boy

keenataz said:


> Damn forgot my taxes


File online if u can. Took me just a few minutes and free.


----------



## CKelly78z

I can see the handwriting on the wall that a mandatory countrywide lock-down will be forthcoming very soon. I told my wife to finalize her greenhouse plans, so I can buy the supplies before everything is shut down. We have all sorts of outdoor projects to accomplish. We also have an attic, and bedroom that need cleaned out/updated, so rain/shine, I will keep busy.


----------



## GTX63

CKelly78z said:


> I can see the handwriting on the wall that a mandatory countrywide lock-down will be forthcoming very soon. I told my wife to finalize her greenhouse plans, so I can buy the supplies before everything is shut down. We have all sorts of outdoor projects to accomplish. We also have an attic, and bedroom that need cleaned out/updated, so rain/shine, I will keep busy.


I am taking my wife into emerald city today for the final items on her list to stock her new greenhouse.
Folks, get your starts going on your window sill, kitchen table, or basement with grow lights.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am getting my starts in the ground this week.


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am getting my starts in the ground this week.


Me too


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am getting my starts in the ground this week.


Remember, thunder in February, frost in April. We had thunder around Valentine's. Did you?


----------



## newfieannie

i'm keeping busy in the garden also this morning. i thought i was going to have to hire someone to clean up out back from the neighbors oak but i started early this morning and just finished.

i collected all of it in one pile and cut all the small stuff off the branches. i got 5 pails and put them in my bin . then i tied up the others. 4ft branches which is as long as we can have it.

not a soul out around but me.couple cars went by. the ones who are coming back(if they got back) have to isolate anyway and the others are working from home. i'm going out in a bit and sit in the sun and soak up what i can before the snow comes. i'm doing fine and wearing my st pats day hat. everyone keep safe! ~Georgia


----------



## HDRider

newfieannie said:


> i'm keeping busy in the garden also this morning. i thought i was going to have to hire someone to clean up out back from the neighbors oak but i started early this morning and just finished.
> 
> i collected all of it in one pile and cut all the small stuff off the branches. i got 5 pails and put them in my bin . then i tied up the others. 4ft branches which is as long as we can have it.
> 
> not a soul out around but me.couple cars went by. the ones who are coming back(if they got back) have to isolate anyway and the others are working from home. i'm going out in a bit and sit in the sun and soak up what i can before the snow comes. i'm doing fine and wearing my st pats day hat. everyone keep safe! ~Georgia


I wish it would quite raining here. I am itching to get out and do stuff.

We took advantage of a short dry spell to work up the garden. We assembled a homemade sheep squeeze chute in the barn.

It is mud city here.


----------



## HDRider

https://newscenter.dollargeneral.co...tions-to-be-dedicated-to-senior-customers.htm

Other retailers should follow DG's lead


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

Well, though I am young, I am somewhat part of the isolation crowd now since I'm a teacher with school closed now. I don't have to teach from home because 1. they are 3-4 and 2. I am not the lead teacher anyway
Home for the duration of 2 weeks, maybe longer. I have this feeling that I should gather a few more things before stores close. I would also like to bring my parents some eggs from my chickens. I'd like to go out now but it's snowing and since it has been up in the 40s and 50s today snow at 32 feels REAL cold. waa waa waa (me whining)

I have so many  house projects and handwork projects I don't know where to begin!
I am thinking a clothing closet and also a needle felted robin for today.
I'd also like to check in on my neighbor next door.


----------



## GTX63

Our daughter homeschools our grandson even after he joined the public school system. She bought an assorted of books, including poetry to read with and for him to read this week. He just finished "Love That Dog" by Sharon Creech.
His review as a 6 year old is "That book was awful! The dogs die twice."


----------



## gleepish

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am getting my starts in the ground this week.


I had to move my tomato starts into solo cups because I started them too soon and they already outgrew what I started them in! ugh..


----------



## GTX63

Our middle child, son is back from College. He is majoring in aerospace engineering, and he enjoys cultural, social debates with his dad. So, his days will be filled with questions, opinions, hypotheticals, learning about deflections, logical fallacy, straw men, false positives and a host of other tactics used to prop up bad arguments.
He practices on his mother until she claims a headache.
I frustrate him at times but he admits to learning new perspectives from me and always tries comes at me with a new tactic when we get together, lol.


----------



## GTX63

Our youngest went from his college to Grandmas. She is two hours away. We are 7, so it made sense for him to flop there, sleep until noon and be spoiled. Here he would be required to participate, lol.


----------



## gleepish

GTX63 said:


> His review as a 6 year old is "That book was awful! The dogs die twice."


Awe... that made me chuckle-but in a sad sort of way


----------



## jimLE

I've been doing a pretty great job of staying away from other's and buiesness. i haven't eaten out since before the corona virus started.etc etc.then there's my next door neighbors. (think duplex) their in their mid 80's .she's at a abour home right now.but gets to come home this coming thursday.and I've been doing quite a bit for him while she's at abour.his allergy acted up big time 2 day's ago.we didn't know it at the time.so i opened up a digital thermometer, that was still in it's original package that was still sealed up. he had a 98 temp.so he's good to go..it pays to be prepared.


----------



## newfieannie

HDRider said:


> View attachment 84862
> 
> 
> https://newscenter.dollargeneral.co...tions-to-be-dedicated-to-senior-customers.htm
> 
> Other retailers should follow DG's lead


the supermarkets have been doing that for a couple days here. with all that crowd panic buying the seniors weren't getting even the basics. and if they could get in there was nothing left.


----------



## phrogpharmer

Some aren't taking CV seriously here. The parking lot at the all-you-can-eat buffet and Sizzler were full yesterday. A lot of seniors
go to those places several times a week. 
I drive 12 minutes through town to the farm every day, traffic is about the same. Today is my wife's last day at school, they're closing for 2 weeks. She thinks it may be 2 months in reality.
Things will probably change when the first confirmed case shows up in our county.
Our son is an ER Doc in WA and says we're about 10 days behind WA. He thinks its only a matter of time before he is infected, several of his coworkers are sick despite taking every precaution. EMTs are getting hit hard.


----------



## po boy

HDRider said:


> View attachment 84862
> 
> 
> https://newscenter.dollargeneral.co...tions-to-be-dedicated-to-senior-customers.htm
> 
> Other retailers should follow DG's lead


i seldom shop there, but there is one about 3 miles from me and I ran in for a few items just after they opened and there were only two shoppers in there counting me and both are in the over the hill gang.


----------



## newfieannie

regardless some people will continue doing what they have always done unless they start fining them. which is already happening. some are encourage to inform on those who are coming back and not obeying the law to isolate. (and they are doing it). i dont like that never did . makes me think of the terrible time of the holocost and other times when neighbors were informing on neighbor etc. but what else to do at this time. think of all the people they could infect. ~Georgia


----------



## po boy

My son works for LexisNexis, works from home a lot and now he is having to work from home until further notice. The office has 1600 people and less than 30 are going to the office now.


----------



## susieneddy

We are on day 3 of our self isolation. Instead of going out we are ordering things online to be delivered to us. When the driver pulls up he/she will put the package outside and hand me the pad to sign thru the gate. When he/she leaves we will get the package then open the box and take out what is in it. Throw it in the trash then wash our hands.

We stocked up on a lot of supplies ahead of time. All our bills can be paid online. Eventually we will have to get out to get fresh produce since we can't get that delivered to us.

We have a FB messenger chat set up with the people we know so all can talk that way.


----------



## georger




----------



## Nimrod

After being stuck on the homestead for over a month I finally got the truck's brakes fixed on Friday. Ordering parts on Amazon sometimes takes a while unless you pay big bucks to join prime or to pay for fast shipping. This is especially true if you try things one at a time and wait for the next part that may fix the problem. Preps got me through the month except I got a ride into town once to replenish perishables. 

I was going stir crazy so I went to town for groceries and the library on Saturday. Monday I went to the bigger city and visited with the county building permit people and picked up some items not available in the smaller town. I checked on the barn I built on my new property. It's OK. Then went over to the bar and played Texas Holdem poker. All bars in MN are closed starting today so no more poker until the epidemic is over. I did start getting good cards at the end after limping along all night and I won. I don't know when I will get to spend the gift certificate to the bar. 

There will probably will be an uptick in the infection cases a month from now. Others will be going nuts by then and will break isolation. I am going to self isolate again until this is over. At least this time I can leave if I have/want to so maybe I won't go so nuts.


----------



## anniew

Something to make you smile: A headline I saw for an article. "Lockdown Basics: Forget the toilet paper. Get your hair done."


----------



## georger

1999/2000: Y2K 2000 will kill us all (2000 programming problem). 

2001: anthrax infection will kill us all. 

2002: West Nile Virus will kill us all. 

2003: SARS will kill us all (severe acute respiratory syndrome).

2005: bird flu will kill us all.

2006: E. Coli is going to kill us all. 

2008: a bad economy will kill us all. 

2009: Swine flu will kill us all.

2010: BP Oil is about to kill us all. 

2011: Obamacare is about to kill us all.

2012: The End of the World, predicted by Maya will kill us all. 

2013: North Korea will kill us all. 

2014: Ebola will kill us all.

2015: Measles and ISIS will kill us all.

2016: Zika virus will kill us all.

2017: Fake news will kill us all. 

2018: Migrant caravans in Mexico will kill us all.

2019: Measles will kill us all.

2020: Coronavirus will kill us all. 

One of the worst days for Coronavirus was February 10th.

That day 108 people in China died from a coronavirus.

But, on the same day 26,283 people died of cancer.

24,641 people died of heart disease 

4,300 people died of diabetes

On this day, unfortunately, suicide claimed more lives than the virus 28 times. 

Mosquitoes kill 2740 people every day.

PEOPLE kill 1300 people every day and snakes kill 137 people every day.

Many times more die from alcoholism, poverty, etc....

Take a deep breath, wash your hands, keep calm.


----------



## Lisa in WA

georger said:


> 1999/2000: Y2K 2000 will kill us all (2000 programming problem).
> 
> 2001: anthrax infection will kill us all.
> 
> 2002: West Nile Virus will kill us all.
> 
> 2003: SARS will kill us all (severe acute respiratory syndrome).
> 
> 2005: bird flu will kill us all.
> 
> 2006: E. Coli is going to kill us all.
> 
> 2008: a bad economy will kill us all.
> 
> 2009: Swine flu will kill us all.
> 
> 2010: BP Oil is about to kill us all.
> 
> 2011: Obamacare is about to kill us all.
> 
> 2012: The End of the World, predicted by Maya will kill us all.
> 
> 2013: North Korea will kill us all.
> 
> 2014: Ebola will kill us all.
> 
> 2015: Measles and ISIS will kill us all.
> 
> 2016: Zika virus will kill us all.
> 
> 2017: Fake news will kill us all.
> 
> 2018: Migrant caravans in Mexico will kill us all.
> 
> 2019: Measles will kill us all.
> 
> 2020: Coronavirus will kill us all.
> 
> One of the worst days for Coronavirus was February 10th.
> 
> That day 108 people in China died from a coronavirus.
> 
> But, on the same day 26,283 people died of cancer.
> 
> 24,641 people died of heart disease
> 
> 4,300 people died of diabetes
> 
> On this day, unfortunately, suicide claimed more lives than the virus 28 times.
> 
> Mosquitoes kill 2740 people every day.
> 
> PEOPLE kill 1300 people every day and snakes kill 137 people every day.
> 
> Many times more die from alcoholism, poverty, etc....
> 
> Take a deep breath, wash your hands, keep calm.


----------



## mreynolds

We have to play the cards dealt us whether you like it or not. No matter what your believe, your major, governor or president may believe something else. They will dictate the terms of a bunch of your life if they think it necessary. 

Roll with it or be rolled over.


----------



## whiterock

Yep


----------



## susieneddy

We had our first delivery today. The DHL driver was wearing a mask and gloves. He said everyone at DHL is taking this very seriously which was good to hear.


----------



## no really

mreynolds said:


> Me too


Me three


----------



## newfieannie

who knows if they are doing the right thing or not. time will tell. even some of the doctors dont agree with each other. some think they are not doing enough. that they should have clamped down earlier on visitors to the nursing homes and this and that.

me i'm staying right here on lockdown until my food runs out anyway. not going any farther than my property and not too close to my fence either when anyone is passing because my fence borders the sidewalk i got plenty room besides that though. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver

Some things are still not making sense to me. For example, if we practice social distancing and wash our hands, which flatten the curve, why does the virus go away?

It seems governments are playing a dangerous game. Herd immunity is the only thing that can stop the virus, short of a vaccine. But how can a country get to herd immunity if they are doing everything they can to stop the spread of the disease? Think about it. How can we have herd immunity?

By allowing an initial surge of cases and then trying to shut it down through social distancing. You actually need a very large percentage of the population to get the virus (over 70%) to reach herd immunity. But you can't have everyone getting it at the same time. 

So the virus has to be allowed to begin to community spread and then the government has to try to mitigate the spread and flatten the curve. If they can thread the needle, health care resources are able to meet the demand, some lives are saved, and the virus will be controllable as we will be close to or have herd immunity.

This will happen in community after community across US until gateway cities have reached herd immunity.


----------



## robin416

Maybe. They are not even certain yet that the antibodies are long term or not. Without those herd immunity will never be reached. 

They are trying not to stress the hospitals past capacity. If as many as has been seen in other countries happens here then our hospitals will be triaging those who are more apt to recover over those that will struggle. 

Buying time gives a chance for a vaccine to be developed.


----------



## MoonRiver

robin416 said:


> Maybe. They are not even certain yet that the antibodies are long term or not. Without those herd immunity will never be reached.
> 
> They are trying not to stress the hospitals past capacity. If as many as has been seen in other countries happens here then our hospitals will be triaging those who are more apt to recover over those that will struggle.
> 
> Buying time gives a chance for a vaccine to be developed.


At the earliest, the vaccine will be available this time next year. How do you think they plan on getting from now until then without it being a continual crisis?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MoonRiver said:


> why does the virus go away?


It's basically a "parasite".
It has to be inside a body to survive.
Even then it's time is limited.



MoonRiver said:


> But how can a country get to herd immunity if they are doing everything they can to stop the spread of the disease?


That's been answered more than once on multiple threads.
The idea is to slow it down as much as possible so as to not overwhelm the system and to buy time to find a vaccine or a cure.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

They didn’t say the virus “goes away.”


----------



## gleepish

MoonRiver said:


> Some things are still not making sense to me. For example, if we practice social distancing and wash our hands, which flatten the curve, why does the virus go away?
> 
> It seems governments are playing a dangerous game. Herd immunity is the only thing that can stop the virus, short of a vaccine. But how can a country get to herd immunity if they are doing everything they can to stop the spread of the disease? Think about it. How can we have herd immunity?
> 
> By allowing an initial surge of cases and then trying to shut it down through social distancing. You actually need a very large percentage of the population to get the virus (over 70%) to reach herd immunity. But you can't have everyone getting it at the same time.
> 
> So the virus has to be allowed to begin to community spread and then the government has to try to mitigate the spread and flatten the curve. If they can thread the needle, health care resources are able to meet the demand, some lives are saved, and the virus will be controllable as we will be close to or have herd immunity.
> 
> This will happen in community after community across US until gateway cities have reached herd immunity.


MR, the virus doesn't 'go away' it just falls to a manageable level that doesn't overtax our medical system. Herd immunity will develop slowly, and over time. It's not something that will happen after just one 'season'. 

We may very well be playing this same social isolation game next fall. Only time will tell. 

I know it doesn't really help, but, just do the best you can do to stay healthy.


----------



## MoonRiver

gleepish said:


> MR, the virus doesn't 'go away' it just falls to a manageable level that doesn't overtax our medical system. Herd immunity will develop slowly, and over time. It's not something that will happen after just one 'season'.
> 
> We may very well be playing this same social isolation game next fall. Only time will tell.
> 
> I know it doesn't really help, but, just do the best you can do to stay healthy.


That doesn't make sense. Why would it peak and then fall off if herd immunity has not been met? There would still be millions susceptible to catching it. Like a forest fire with plenty of fuel. It's going to keep burning until all the fuel is burned up, or until there is some barrier to prevent it from spreading.

Without herd immunity, there is still plenty of fuel for the fire so it wouldn't go out. It would keep spreading.

I think what is happening is huge numbers of people are getting the virus but remaining asymptomatic. That's why it peaks and falls off. At least in that community, they have reached herd immunity. Then it springs up in another community, then another, until it runs its course through the country. 

In communities that don't have a transient population, they might be able to control the spread without herd immunity, but in any large city that has a significant transient population, they have to reach herd immunity or it will keep popping back up.


----------



## dmm1976

Well its official. We are on lockdown at our house. Dh work let everyone go home for the next couple weeks. And so did mine. Thankfully we will be paid. Plus we have savings to get us through thanks to frugal living and good decision making. We will be working around the house and watchinf for symptoms. And praying for our world.


----------



## Danaus29

dmm1976, I'm sorry you are on lockdown but glad you have supplies and funds to get you through it. As part of the world, thank you for your prayers, we need all we can get.


----------



## dmm1976

Danaus29 said:


> dmm1976, I'm sorry you are on lockdown but glad you have supplies and funds to get you through it. As part of the world, thank you for your prayers, we need all we can get.


Honestly. Its kind of a dream come true...if it werent for the illness and death that is.


----------



## Nimrod

MoonRiver said:


> That doesn't make sense. Why would it peak and then fall off if herd immunity has not been met? There would still be millions susceptible to catching it. Like a forest fire with plenty of fuel. It's going to keep burning until all the fuel is burned up, or until there is some barrier to prevent it from spreading.
> 
> Without herd immunity, there is still plenty of fuel for the fire so it wouldn't go out. It would keep spreading.
> 
> I think what is happening is huge numbers of people are getting the virus but remaining asymptomatic. That's why it peaks and falls off. At least in that community, they have reached herd immunity. Then it springs up in another community, then another, until it runs its course through the country.
> 
> In communities that don't have a transient population, they might be able to control the spread without herd immunity, but in any large city that has a significant transient population, they have to reach herd immunity or it will keep popping back up.


If TPTB just let it spread unchecked the cases would go up exponentialy until everyone that was going to catch it had caught it. Assuming people get immunity once they have had it then you will quickly achieve herd immunity. Meanwhile the sick folks will overwhelm the health care facilities and supplies. Many more will die from lack of care than if you can slow down the spread. TPTB are trying to slow down the spread so the health care system doesn't get overwhelmed and to give them time to develop vaccines and medicines to fight the virus. The end result of slow spread vs fast spread is herd immunity but much better for us if the spread is slow.


----------



## gleepish

Nimrod said:


> If TPTB just let it spread unchecked the cases would go up exponentialy until everyone that was going to catch it had caught it. Assuming people get immunity once they have had it then you will quickly achieve herd immunity. Meanwhile the sick folks will overwhelm the health care facilities and supplies. Many more will die from lack of care than if you can slow down the spread. TPTB are trying to slow down the spread so the health care system doesn't get overwhelmed and to give them time to develop vaccines and medicines to fight the virus. The end result of slow spread vs fast spread is herd immunity but much better for us if the spread is slow.


Thank you, you said what I was trying to say--and did a much better job at it!


----------



## newfieannie

dmm1976 said:


> Well its official. We are on lockdown at our house. Dh work let everyone go home for the next couple weeks. And so did mine. Thankfully we will be paid. Plus we have savings to get us through thanks to frugal living and good decision making. We will be working around the house and watchinf for symptoms. And praying for our world.


my son has a meeting tomorrow morning with all the other workers. he thinks he's going to be laid off. i've been hoping for it because it's the only way he will leave and i'd rather he be at his home at this time. he's a hermit so it'll be no hardship. ~Georgia


----------



## In The Woods

I made a grocery run yesterday. I normally go once every other week as it's a 1.5 hour round trip driving alone.

The only real grocery store in town is Walmart. We are in a very rural area and our Walmart has always been immaculately clean.

I've been doing the grocery pickup for a few months now and love it! My legs just can't handle walking these huge stores anymore.

I must admit I was quite anxious the night before - didn't sleep well. I had no idea what the stores would look like.

Early in the morning I got the email notice that my order had been picked which shows what items were out of stock. There were 8 items out of out of the 33 I ordered - not too bad. Of course when ordering the site showed a couple items out of stock also. So I made the executive decision that if I had to go into the store anyway to get replacement items I would try to get a total of 3 weeks of groceries instead of the usual 2.

I usually go early in the morning but there were no pickup slots available so had a 12pm-1pm slot. I went into the store around 11am and of course it was quite busy. I was pleasantly surprised that most the shelves were full with the exception of yogurt, eggs, and of course paper and cleaning products.

I managed to get just about everything I needed - then picked up my online order. The guy at pickup is always very nice and he explained what was going on with the pickup times. Last week they suspended it all together as the shelves were about bare. But as their inventory recovered they started offering 40 slots a day and only in the afternoons. Normally they have 140 slots. I had to grab my slot for Tuesday at noon at 5am on Monday morning. He felt over the next 2 weeks they will gradually increase the slots as the inventory continues to recover.

On the way home I stopped at Dollar General and Rite-Aid to fill in a couple items since they both have a small grocery section now.

I am so relieved! I am good for 3 weeks now and can just stay home! I'm an big time introvert and hate going to town anyway.

Edit to add - I have plenty of farm raised beef in the freezer along with plenty of canned and paper goods on the shelf. What I needed - and why I go every 2 weeks - are dairy products which we consume a lot of and comfort foods.


----------



## MoonRiver

Nimrod said:


> If TPTB just let it spread unchecked the cases would go up exponentialy until everyone that was going to catch it had caught it. Assuming people get immunity once they have had it then you will quickly achieve herd immunity. Meanwhile the sick folks will overwhelm the health care facilities and supplies. Many more will die from lack of care than if you can slow down the spread. TPTB are trying to slow down the spread so the health care system doesn't get overwhelmed and to give them time to develop vaccines and medicines to fight the virus. The end result of slow spread vs fast spread is herd immunity but much better for us if the spread is slow.


That's exactly my point. The tricky part is the government has to throttle the number of people with the virus at any point in time so there are just enough to keep the virus spreading, but at a low enough rate to not overwhelm the health care system.

England announced they were just going to let the virus rip through the country until herd immunity was reached, using 60% as the target. They have now backed off that strategy. Merkel announced that she expected 70% of population to get the virus. Why 70%? Because herd immunity for the virus is somewhere between 70% and 85%. 

Italy is an example of what happens if the government is too slow to control the spread of the virus. Same with Spain and Iran. I expect China is not telling the truth because the number of cases they acknowledge isn't anywhere close to herd immunity level. S Korea is the model for flattening the curve, but they still had 84 new cases at last report.


----------



## GTX63

Our back at home youngest son has a cat with a history of urinary tract issues and has to have a certain cat food , which of course the local store is out of. So, I make a list of items I need from the farm store in the nearest city so to make it worth while and head out.
Our local small town grocery stores are doing fine.
The Kroger I stepped into looked like a Black Friday reality show. The poor butcher in back was trying to restock meat and had a cart stacked with boxes of country hams. An older lady asked him for some assistance, so he apologized to the folks waiting, said he would return in a moment and left with the woman. A man immediately pulled out his pocket knife, cut open the boxes and removed two hams. A few more behind him dug in and dropped them in their carts. I don't even know if they had been priced and stickered with bar codes yet, lol.
I always see a contrast between the city grocery and the small town grocery.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

MoonRiver said:


> At the earliest, the vaccine will be available this time next year. How do you think they plan on getting from now until then without it being a continual crisis?



What if a virus like this is less of a one time thing and more of the beginning of continual crisis? Something in me says be prepared for long term.



GTX63 said:


> Our back at home youngest son has a cat with a history of urinary tract issues and has to have a certain cat food , which of course the local store is out of. So, I make a list of items I need from the farm store in the nearest city so to make it worth while and head out.
> Our local small town grocery stores are doing fine.
> The Kroger I stepped into looked like a Black Friday reality show. The poor butcher in back was trying to restock meat and had a cart stacked with boxes of country hams. An older lady asked him for some assistance, so he apologized to the folks waiting, said he would return in a moment and left with the woman. A man immediately pulled out his pocket knife, cut open the boxes and removed two hams. A few more behind him dug in and dropped them in their carts. I don't even know if they had been priced and stickered with bar codes yet, lol.
> *I always see a contrast between the city grocery and the small town grocery*.


I see this too and can speak to it since I was (am a recovering) city person. My theory is the energy of a place reflects in it's inhabitants. Whether it be fast, crowded, noisy, visually busy or more nature, less people, better air - the people respond unconsciously the same, in general. Calm people can live in the city and wild ones in the country but the energy overall of places seems to be reflected in the people. 
How does this relate to isolation?
Your isolation environment will directly effect your state of mind.
So try not to stress and think too much and just breath deep when you get overwhelmed.
This is an excellent time to practice staying in the moment.


----------



## doozie

I was talking with DH last night and we both wondered if social distancing is going to be the new normal. 

If another new virus comes along will countries/business/school go into immediate lockdown in the future, or just the opposite?

We've decided not to take any more outings for anything even though there are still no cases in our county, but the number of cases have doubled in the state seemingly overnight. I have not checked the numbers this morning.

I'm setting up the card table to begin a jigsaw puzzle.
Maybe I'll break out the sewing machine soon and get started on something.


----------



## MoonRiver

Opinions wanted. I had a tick attached to me for over 48 hours. I was outside Thursday and Friday morning and found the tick on Monday morning. My doc called in a prescription for doxy for me, but I have to pick it up at Walmart. As far as I know, there have been no reported cases of coronavirus in this area. I'm thinking the risk is low enough that I should pick up the prescription and restock on fresh vegetables before there are any cases here. Thoughts?


----------



## Irish Pixie

MoonRiver said:


> Opinions wanted. I had a tick attached to me for over 48 hours. I was outside Thursday and Friday morning and found the tick on Monday morning. My doc called in a prescription for doxy for me, but I have to pick it up at Walmart. As far as I know, there have been no reported cases of coronavirus in this area. I'm thinking the risk is low enough that I should pick up the prescription and restock on fresh vegetables before there are any cases here. Thoughts?


Wash your hands, use hand sanitizer (it's provided at the door at our Walmart) and go. Wear a mask if it makes you feel better.

Any tick can carry Lyme (and other nasties), and it's best if caught early.


----------



## doozie

MoonRiver said:


> Opinions wanted. I had a tick attached to me for over 48 hours. I was outside Thursday and Friday morning and found the tick on Monday morning. My doc called in a prescription for doxy for me, but I have to pick it up at Walmart. As far as I know, there have been no reported cases of coronavirus in this area. I'm thinking the risk is low enough that I should pick up the prescription and restock on fresh vegetables before there are any cases here. Thoughts?


I would pick up fresh veggies that are packed wrapped instead of out in the open, touched by others, if at all, just as an overabundance of caution.
We're using what we have, and skipping the fresh for frozen instead.


----------



## GTX63

doozie said:


> I was talking with DH last night and we both wondered if social distancing is going to be the new normal.
> 
> If another new virus comes along will countries/business/school go into immediate lockdown in the future, or just the opposite?
> 
> We've decided not to take any more outings for anything even though there are still no cases in our county, but the number of cases have doubled in the state seemingly overnight. I have not checked the numbers this morning.
> 
> I'm setting up the card table to begin a jigsaw puzzle.
> Maybe I'll break out the sewing machine soon and get started on something.


I started social distancing when I was about 38, but I didn't file the patent, so there is that.

I live where a farmer or rancher can meet you once and talk for 20 minutes and after that he becomes another character reference, forever.
Everyone is an acquaintance where I am, close friends are close, family is inseparable, whether I like it or not.


----------



## susieneddy

I got this in my email concerning the coronavirus and it can be stopped. This guy makes a valid point.

_Melina Delkic, of the Briefings team, spoke with Donald McNeil, a health reporter who has been covering experts’ recommendations on what to do._
*You’ve said this is a crisis but it’s not unstoppable. How do we stop it?*
We need to shut down all travel, as experts have said. And then we really aggressively tackle the clusters. People have got to stop shaking hands; people have got to stop going to bars and restaurants. New clusters are appearing every day.
It’s basically urgent that America imitates what China did. China had a massive outbreak spreading all over the country, and they’ve almost stopped it. We can shut off the roads, flights, buses and trains. I don’t think we’ll ever succeed at doing exactly what China did. It’s going to cause massive social disruption because Americans don’t like being told what to do.

*Is that what some countries are missing? This sense of collective action and selflessness?*
That is absolutely what many Americans are missing — that it’s not about you right now. My parents were in the World War II generation and there was more of a sense of we’re all in this together.
We’ve got to realize that we’re all in this together and save each other’s lives. That has not penetrated yet, and it needs to penetrate because we all have to cooperate.


----------



## Breezy

Fill your Doxy. Have had lymes and you don't want that to go untreated. IMO, if you're out, make it count and also get the things you need. Wrapped foods for sure. Even though there aren't any recorded cases in your area, doesn't mean that it isn't there. Take precautions to protect yourself while out and when you get home.


----------



## gleepish

MoonRiver said:


> Opinions wanted. I had a tick attached to me for over 48 hours. I was outside Thursday and Friday morning and found the tick on Monday morning. My doc called in a prescription for doxy for me, but I have to pick it up at Walmart. As far as I know, there have been no reported cases of coronavirus in this area. I'm thinking the risk is low enough that I should pick up the prescription and restock on fresh vegetables before there are any cases here. Thoughts?


I'd go MR. Take precautions... but go get your prescription and pick up whatever else you need all at once.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Neighbor boy is helping me plant the spring garden. They are homeschooled and haven’t been anywhere in weeks. 

He says that the Gardening Class is his favorite class.


----------



## Danaus29

At some point in time, the majority of us will have to go out and run the gauntlet to restock needed supplies. My opinion is get them now while the risk is still low. Wash your hands or wear gloves and don't rub your eyes, nose or mouth.

We still have a month or so before planting season arrives, then another month before possible harvests of leafy greens, two or 3 months for peas and cole crops, June and July before berries are ready, and August before the rest of the crops begin to ripen. 

Even then, if you get it and have a mild case you should be okay to plant and harvest. If you get a severe case and are hospitalized you may not be able to plant or harvest your crops. The unknown is the bad part. I know I will lose a lot of plants if I am hospitalized for 2 weeks and will miss the planting season for that window of time. Plan on getting that garden planted but also, prepare for not getting your crops in.


----------



## HDRider

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Neighbor boy is helping me plant the spring garden. They are homeschooled and haven’t been anywhere in weeks.
> 
> He says that the Gardening Class is his favorite class.


As beautiful as any Monet, or Kipling 

https://www.poemhunter.com/poem/if/


----------



## newfieannie

i just can't believe that i will run out of dish detergent. only have 1 bottle left. i was searching everywhere . i must have given quite a few to my son and didn't replace them. my mother would save all the bits of soap for when she ran out and boil them. 

moving everything under the sinks in the 3 washrooms. must have moved these giant bottles around several times. finally looked to see what it was. Aloe Vera soft soap. little bit of that is good enough for me. mom use to say you can always improvise. i dont really want to go out for a couple weeks but i see many people shopping on the news. just keeping their distance. we have 12 cases here now. 

what a gorgeous day out there. been outside lifting my face up to the sun. lot of people walking their dogs today. too cold to work in the garden. lovely for walking. i walked all around the back and front several times. put out my refuse. cleaned off the top for the guys and i'll clean it again when i bring it in tomorrow. put up some spring wreaths today. one on my chimney and several in the house.

i put a nice bright pink feathery one on the front door so everyone can see it when they pass by. might make people see there is still living going on and it makes me feel good ~Georgia


----------



## anniew

I don't understand the talk about herd immunity. Didn't they say that won't happen. Look at the seasonal flu. It still comes back and doesn't seem to have herd immunity...and their solution is a vaccine each year...plus the virus has "waves" and the second wave is supposed to come and be more lethal.


----------



## MoonRiver

anniew said:


> I don't understand the talk about herd immunity. Didn't they say that won't happen. Look at the seasonal flu. It still comes back and doesn't seem to have herd immunity...and their solution is a vaccine each year...plus the virus has "waves" and the second wave is supposed to come and be more lethal.


The flu virus changes from year to year, requiring a different vaccine. The coronavirus might do the same thing.


----------



## MichaelZ

MoonRiver said:


> Opinions wanted. I had a tick attached to me for over 48 hours. I was outside Thursday and Friday morning and found the tick on Monday morning. My doc called in a prescription for doxy for me, but I have to pick it up at Walmart. As far as I know, there have been no reported cases of coronavirus in this area. I'm thinking the risk is low enough that I should pick up the prescription and restock on fresh vegetables before there are any cases here. Thoughts?


I would much rather get this coronavirus than lymes! And your chance of picking up the virus with limited social contact is much less than the probability of getting the Lymes. And to boot, if you get Lymes, you are then in the higher risk group for Coronavirus so you lose two ways.


----------



## dmm1976

newfieannie said:


> i just can't believe that i will run out of dish detergent. only have 1 bottle left. i was searching everywhere . i must have given quite a few to my son and didn't replace them. my mother would save all the bits of soap for when she ran out and boil them.
> 
> moving everything under the sinks in the 3 washrooms. must have moved these giant bottles around several times. finally looked to see what it was. Aloe Vera soft soap. little bit of that is good enough for me. mom use to say you can always improvise. i dont really want to go out for a couple weeks but i see many people shopping on the news. just keeping their distance. we have 12 cases here now.
> 
> what a gorgeous day out there. been outside lifting my face up to the sun. lot of people walking their dogs today. too cold to work in the garden. lovely for walking. i walked all around the back and front several times. put out my refuse. cleaned off the top for the guys and i'll clean it again when i bring it in tomorrow. put up some spring wreaths today. one on my chimney and several in the house.
> 
> i put a nice bright pink feathery one on the front door so everyone can see it when they pass by. might make people see there is still living going on and it makes me feel good ~Georgia


This is a great idea! I think ill (try to) make one!!! There should be some sign we gice eachother that we arenin this together and just staying home. Like a flag or ribbon or wreath!!! This should go viral ... Pun intended.


----------



## MoonRiver

Planted strawberries today, just 20 plants. Got 4 raised beds ready for planting. Onion sets are up and mesclun is up. Garlic has been up for a while. Snow peas, spinach, and potatoes haven't broken the ground yet, but should any day now. Supposed to be in mid 70's tomorrow. Will probably plant beets and carrots and turn more garden for sweet corn.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

*“What is herd immunity? *
Herd immunity (or community immunity) occurs when a high percentage of the community is immune to a disease (through vaccination and/or prior illness), making the spread of this disease from person to person unlikely. Even individuals not vaccinated (such as newborns and the immunocompromised) are offered some protection because the disease has little opportunity to spread within the community.”

Example:
Most folks do not get Chicken Pox now. The older folks had it when we were school age. The younger folks were given vaccinations. Thus, herd immunity.


----------



## Danaus29

There is no way of knowing how long coronavirus antibodies last, yet. So right now we don't even know if herd immunity is possible.


----------



## robin416

According to an epidemiologist this morning, herd immunity does not happen immediately. That it takes decades. So, even if everyone gets it this go round chances are they'll get it when it comes around again.


----------



## MoonRiver

robin416 said:


> According to an epidemiologist this morning, herd immunity does not happen immediately. That it takes decades. So, even if everyone gets it this go round chances are they'll get it when it comes around again.


For this virus, it's likely between 70% and 80% of population. You could do it all at once or over several years,


----------



## geo in mi

Judging by the empty toilet paper shelves, we have more herd instinct than immunity. Just goes to show you can't control a democracy. 

geo


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I had a thought early this morning. Folks aren’t “hoarding” per se. It could be that the supply chain is being challenged by the general population transitioning to being preppers *all at once. *


----------



## gleepish

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I had a thought early this morning. Folks aren’t “hoarding” per se. It could be that the supply chain is being challenged by the general population transitioning to being preppers *all at once. *


I was talking with my DIL just yesterday about this. She was upset about not being able to find certain groceries and I told her to give it a day or so and try again--no grocery store is stocked in such a way that allows everyone of their regular customers to shop all at once. I keep a rolling grocery list on the walmart grocerry page so when I'm ready to I can just review it to make sure I've got everything I need on it. Every day the out of stock items change. Two days ago they were out of our beer, yesterday it was wasabi almonds, today (I just looked) it's frozen peas. I'm sure that by the time I go to the store next week, they'll be out of something else. 

At the same time, after seeing some of the photo's coming out, there are some people who are definitely hording TP.


----------



## GTX63

There are plenty of studies out showing that the typical, and majority of Americans, have enough food in their homes to last about 2 weeks. So, now you see these same people in the markets trying to double their supply. It is like adding twice the number of consumers to the daily grocery store traffic.
The difference is that now there is a rise in the number of shoppers tearing bags of potatoes loose from their fellow man/woman, and their $300 "grocery bill" is a cart with $280 with of toilet paper and bleach.


----------



## GTX63

In 6 months, when 80% of the world is wiped out, and subdivisions are mostly trash cans rolling across the street and starving packs of dogs drinking from green swimming pools, those tract homes will be filled with two things-corpses and toilet paper.


----------



## geo in mi

*S*helter *I*n *P*lace

vs.

*R*est *I*n *P*eace

You are choosing for me, too.
Spring breakers, don't be a son of the beach this year.


Thanks, 
geo


----------



## robin416

Looks like the Testing thread is gone so I'll post this here: https://www.wtvy.com/wrgx/content/n...est-components-in-short-supply-568924351.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> As more tests do come available, more people will find out they have coronavirus, which could overwhelm clinics and hospitals.


More tests won't change the number of people needing admission or treatment.
Most will be told to go home and avoid contact with others until they recover.


----------



## Danaus29

GTX63 said:


> In 6 months, when 80% of the world is wiped out, and subdivisions are mostly trash cans rolling across the street and starving packs of dogs drinking from green swimming pools, those tract homes will be filled with two things-corpses and toilet paper.


You have read _The Stand_ a few too many times. This isn't Captain Trips, Steven King said so.


----------



## Danaus29

People are hoarding food they will never eat. This is not prepping, this is hoarding and terribly wasteful! Stop hoarding stuff you won't use! I don't care how much of it is on the shelf, I won't be buying hot dogs and canned ravioli.

But back to the topic. As for the isolation, I have not yet started having Taco Bell withdrawal. I did have to make a medication run for my daughter because Medicaid is set up so that you can get your medicine ONLY when they allow you to get it. Doesn't matter if you are drop dead sick, there is a pick-up window of only a few days. We had just got hubby's 90 day supply so that is good. The isolation is driving my daughter nuts. She likes shopping and I won't take her so she is suffering major retail withdrawal. Wah, she'll live. Shopping is not a good pass your time activity right now.

With all the life changing activity we have had in the past month, we need time to decompress and unwind anyway. Hubby has a list of things that need to be done at home. It would be nice if he got an extra paid week off work, but I doubt he will get one.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

If YOU and I aren’t hoarding food you will never eat, life is good.


----------



## Danaus29

We went through the food hoarding problem with my daughter a few years ago. You would not believe the food we threw away. I have monitored her purchases more closely lately and "suggested" she eat the stuff on hand. 
We really need to find a local hoarders anonymous group she can attend. But it can wait until after this has passed.
Sorry, but I am not eating Spagetti-o's. The neighbors cat looks more appetizing.


----------



## emdeengee

While the kids and spouses are at home I have a great suggestion that will make your lives quite miserable. With a captive audience this would be a great time to show and/or teach everyone what they need to know to take care of themselves.

My husband and I and family have always shared the chores with no gender separation but there are always things that one is better at or enjoys more so we did have gaps in our knowledge or at least not too much practice. We found this out when I got ill. Made sure to fill in those gaps which included cooking and baking the things he liked and I always prepared and especially the finances. 

Over the weekend I realized that I have never done a load of laundry in our new sci-fi high-tech washer or dryer. Our old one had a simple dial for all the settings but these machines require a degree in engineering. He has been doing the wash while I do the sorting and folding. Too many stairs for me now. But next week I will be setting all the programs. Must take a lot of notes. Oh joy.

It is not fun to think about but if one of the adults in the family does get ill then the older kids can be of great help. It will also give them a feeling of control as things are not as normal as usual.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

EXCELLENT advice. I am teaching the neighbor’s 12 year old about gardening. 

My sons took their families to Florida for spring break. We will see about family dynamics two weeks after they get back.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## robin416

Hey, if the adults get bored they can use it too.


----------



## Lisa in WA

robin416 said:


> Hey, if the adults get bored they can use it too.


True!
I think my daughter underestimated the size of the thing. But if it keeps the kids entertained it’s good. 
My son in law is holed up in the master bedroom working and my daughter retreats to her studio in the basement to run her embroidery business during nap time and after bedtime for the rugrats.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, when you see them assembled in a gigantic showroom they don't look all that big.


----------



## romysbaskets

My prior home canning really helps right now! I have so much food since I had already done that in mass quantity and we didn't eat it this year. My hubby loves a full pantry so I just cleaned it out and we bought more of what we eat but its packed. We did not buy prepared foods but ingredients for the most part. I would rather cook my own food so this is easy for us. As for staying put, I had to stop working and will have all kinds of time to craft!!! For me it will be fun and I had such good practice when we lived out in our Island house with no stores or businesses. We are doing fine and staying isolated. We don't meet up with friends or family right now. Very hard to keep hubby home...he went on a few runs to empty stores....told him he needs to stop and hunker down. I can grow plenty of veggies on my deck and window sills for herbs. I have a food dehydrator also for when the fruit comes ready on this island. I will message my friend who offers me the ability to pick free from her orchard. She never cans and invites me every year. I don't get bored and time off will be so nice for me. I do enjoy time alone and also have a hubby here. I have a yard work job today though but won't be near people.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

I live alone in a small community. Generally, I shop monthly since the nearest grocery store is 25 miles away. I did go a week early when I could see this virus was going to become a problem. Ordinarily, I go to a weekly Bible study and to church but otherwise am home alone. Once a month I go to the bank for cash and every six weeks for a haircut (which I wish I'd done last week!). So I'm used to being isolated. Thanks to the telephone, dish TV and the Internet I can have as much contact with the outside world as I choose.

I garden and have a lot of home canned foods on-hand. However, I'm also a bit of a prepper so have a good six months supply of other foods, OTC meds/vitamins and personal supplies. I am very thankful that I was led to prepare this pantry which I've done and kept up over a period of 20 years. I have a supplemental prescription insurance (Medicare) and changed companies at the end of the year. My prescriptions were filled for 90 days in November and December by the old company and for 90 days in January by the new company which puts me well ahead on my meds. Again, I'm very thankful for this.

The senior housing complex across the street from me went on lockdown last Friday. My daughter-in-law lives there and has serious health issues as do many others plus they are all over 60. One couple and one dingbat old lady (I could have put it worse) are out and about every day. I personally think they should be required to stay in their apartments and not be out with the general population as long as they are going out. Their behavior is a potential death sentence to their fellow residents. Not sure the dingbat understands and if she does doubt she cares.

Human nature being the contrary thing that it is, when I saw people on TV panic buying and the shelves empty, I had the strongest urge to shop. I need nothing and I hate to shop so perhaps it was a desire to compete in the insane shopping rush.

I've been self-quarantined since Sunday and have no plans to end it in the near future. I'm 77 with asthma and have no desire to risk getting this virus. Maybe the government should put up quarantine signs as they used to do. When my sister and I had the measles a quarantine sign was posted on the front of our house.


----------



## gleepish

I agree, home canning has been a helping hobby for us too. We learned a long time ago not to can foods we don't normally eat so everything in a jar sounds good!  I did break my isolation today, went to Walmart in the next town over, found canning lids (yay!) and my GD easter basket, then called in an order for a case of green beans from a local produce stand, I'm going to have to go back tomorrow to get mushrooms as he told me they'll be cheaper then. (and I won't need to get out of the car, he'll bring them to me!) I'm not really canning more than I normally do, just canning much of it earlier than I normally do. But it does feel good knowing I've got my years worth of beans waiting to go! 

Walmart was out of flour, couldn't find yeast, no TP or PT, the cleaning aisle was pretty sparse but I didn't look real close to see if there was bleach... luckily I don't need any of that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Danaus29 said:


> I won't be buying hot dogs


I like Nathan's hot dogs.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Bearfootfarm said:


> I like Nathan's hot dogs.


they are the best.


----------



## Danaus29

Had enough hot dogs to last me a lifetime when I was a kid. My daughter's friend bought some Ballpark Angus hot dogs over the summer. Mine had a big bone chunk in it and they were otherwise just as gross as I remembered. 

The only way I ever liked hot dogs was if they were cooked over an open flame with the outer skin charred and bubbled. The burnt taste covered up the hot dog taste.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Danaus29 said:


> The burnt taste covered up the hot dog taste.


Nathan's taste more like a good sausage.


----------



## Danaus29

Do they have gritty bone chunks in them? I can't stand biting on bone chunks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Danaus29 said:


> Do they have gritty bone chunks in them? I can't stand biting on bone chunks.


I've never found any.
They also use all beef.



> Nathan’s All Beef Hot Dog. (1/2016) Ingredients: Beef, Water, Contains 2% or less of Salt, Sorbitol, Sodium Lactate, Natural Flavorings, Sodium Phosphates, Hydrolyzed Corn Protein, Paprika, Sodium Diacetate, Sodium Erythorbate, Sodium Nitrite.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Danaus29 said:


> Do they have gritty bone chunks in them? I can't stand biting on bone chunks.


I’ve never, ever had one from Nathan’s with a bone chunk in it. 
When I was a kid my mom insisted on buying Hebrew National and I remember them having little bits of gristle that I didn’t like. my parents were friends and neighbors with a guy who owned a restaurant supply company when I was a kid and we had steak WAY too much because they’d get it at wholesale prices. I hated it and begged for ballpark franks. 
Loved that stupid commercial where they dented the grill because they plumped when you cooked em.


----------



## Danaus29

Hebrew National are the worst!

We did find some fantastic hot dogs in western PA. They didn't have a brand name but did have a butcher shop label. They were good over an open fire. Not so good boiled, fried or baked.


----------



## whiterock

Hot dogs need LOTS of chili and onions to be semi edible


----------



## Danaus29

And CHEESE!!!!! Skyline sent me a postcard advertising their free coney day which I was looking forward to. The chili hides the hot dog taste.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Danaus29 said:


> And CHEESE!!!!! Skyline sent me a postcard advertising their free coney day which I was looking forward to. The chili hides the hot dog taste.


I LOVE Skyline! 5 Way chili is my favorite but the coneys remind me of summers at Kings Island.

do you live near Cincinnati?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

whiterock said:


> Hot dogs need LOTS of chili and onions to be semi edible


That is what was on the ones I had earlier in the week, along with some good extra sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## Danaus29

Lisa in WA said:


> I LOVE Skyline! 5 Way chili is my favorite but the coneys remind me of summers at Kings Island.
> 
> do you live near Cincinnati?


No but there is one in Columbus within an hour of me. I don't get to eat there often. Mom, who lives in a little half horse town in western Ohio is closer to one than I am.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Danaus29 said:


> No but there is one in Columbus within an hour of me. I don't get to eat there often. Mom, who lives in a little half horse town in western Ohio is closer to one than I am.


Do you have a Jeni’s Splendid Ice Cream? so thankful there aren’t any near me. Way too good to be close by.


----------



## Danaus29

Lisa in WA said:


> Do you have a Jeni’s Splendid Ice Cream? so thankful there aren’t any near me. Way too good to be close by.


There's one in Dublin but I haven't eaten there. They set up at the Dublin Irish Festival and I had one there once. I had a lavender flavor which was wonderful. I would eat that every day in the summer if it was available.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Danaus29 said:


> There's one in Dublin but I haven't eaten there. They set up at the Dublin Irish Festival and I had one there once. I had a lavender flavor which was wonderful. I would eat that every day in the summer if it was available.


I bought a bunch of pints at a Kroger in Cincy when I was there. And my niece sent me some for Christmas. That stuff is the best Ice cream I’ve ever had.


----------



## oldasrocks

I am SIPing all by myself. Wife is stranded in Taiwan with no safe way to get home.

It would be nice to find somone to SIP with me though. But how would I tell if they are infected or now when I opened the front gate?


----------



## Danaus29

oldasrocks, I'm sorry you are separated now. I hope your wife gets home safe and you survive your time alone.
I don't recommend painting the ceiling with food paste or making clothing out of space blankets. (a la Rocketman)


----------



## romysbaskets

Well today was fun...sold off more of my husbands office furniture with door open wide and safe distance used. His lease was up so the timing was perfect! We were worried we would not be able to sell it! His work is online mainly and he can still do this but its commission only so probably no sales will be going on. I did a weeding job for a client that I normally clean for but now, I can only work outside at her place. So today I weeded for her and made good money she sends through Zelle. One lady who bought the leather couch from us at the office sent the money thru paypal. Most of my clients have already cancelled their cleaning but some just don't get it. I will have to be firm with them as they will try to pay me higher wages. Sad but people do depend on me...my seniors I truly feel bad for. However I can't risk my husbands health! Gosh my kids thought I over achieved with my home canning but now....I am stocked the best of all my family!!!!! My pantry had a lot in it but I emptied it all out, cleaned the shelves and reorganized it. Everything in any type of bag is in canning jars. This took a long time but made me realize that from now on, all store packaged items that can be stored in jars, will be. Keeps the pantry nice and tidy but also better to keep the items fresh. A local restaurant gave away free food yesterday for those that needed food! I thought that was so sweet for our seniors here.


----------



## lmrose

My husband is in agony with that sciatica problem so he can't do much. Standing, sitting or laying down all hurt most of the time. Still he has been able to do some writing and reading. Then he split wood which has made him worse. I have been doing the usual cooking and baking and cleaning. But now have had time to sort old photos, make albums, have paint to paint the cupboards and the whole inside of the trailer, write some and entered a writing contest, reading and so it goes. I am never bored with nothing to do. However long we are isolated for we will just take each day as it is. My biggest concern is taking care of my husband. I did walk out back yesterday and saw the neighbor from twenty feet away and had a shout with him! He is working from home now but his wife drives the mail. Still neighbors but from afar! Like my Grandma always said when bad things happened; " This too will pass!"


----------



## Burntfinger

Danaus29 said:


> Had enough hot dogs to last me a lifetime when I was a kid. My daughter's friend bought some Ballpark Angus hot dogs over the summer. Mine had a big bone chunk in it and they were otherwise just as gross as I remembered.
> 
> The only way I ever liked hot dogs was if they were cooked over an open flame with the outer skin charred and bubbled. The burnt taste covered up the hot dog taste.


I rode broncs and bulls for 22 years. Ate several lifetime supplies of hot dogs then. The only way I enjoy hot dogs is to give 'em to the grandkids.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

oldasrocks said:


> But *how would I tell* if they are infected or now when I opened the front gate?


You can't without either a test or a 2-3 week quarantine.


----------



## Nimrod

Burntfinger said:


> I rode broncs and bulls for 22 years. Ate several lifetime supplies of hot dogs then. The only way I enjoy hot dogs is to give 'em to the grandkids.


I don't understand the connection between broncs ,bulls and hot dogs. Are hot dogs the fate of broncs and bulls that get to old for rodeos? 

I like mine mit kraut.


----------



## whiterock

concession stands and burger joints are common places to eat on the circuit


----------



## newfieannie

whole bunch putting out our canada flags in solidarity with all the workers that are still out there. i put my big one on the deck wall facing the street. suppose to make a lot of noise at 730 tonight. i might ring my ship bell i have mounted on the wall by the front door. ~Georgia


----------



## Burntfinger

Nimrod said:


> I don't understand the connection between broncs ,bulls and hot dogs. Are hot dogs the fate of broncs and bulls that get to old for rodeos?
> 
> I like mine mit kraut.


If one is riding a couple rodeos in a weekend there isn't much time for eating so one grabs a hot dog or two from the concession stand and keep going. Once in awhile there'll be a free lunch for contestants and workers - usually a hot dog. After 22 years of hot dogs....

Rough stock have such personalities that many times they'll be retired to live out their lives in peace. Ty Murray's Tribute to Rodeo Broncs is a video on YouTube worth watching.


----------



## whiterock

back in the mid 70s, the concessions at the Houston Stock Show had some burgers that no matter what you added to them still had a whang to them. Think it was all the natural ammonia in Astro Hall. Go ahead and put on onions and mustard and pickles all you want. All of it tasted the same. Be stuck there with some high school kids for a week showing and you would eat a boot sole to get something with some taste to it.


----------



## hiddensprings

I'm pretty much an isolationist the majority of the time. I love not being around people. My theme song is "I am a Rock" by Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## romysbaskets

Ok my husbands birthday was today! So I reorganized my kitchen counters..he always loves that...made him a decadent fried shrimp dinner with hand breaded panco breading....broccoli, baked potatoes wedged and air fried.....then a dish of yummy mint choc chip ice cream with choc covered coffee beans, coconut shreds and baking cocoa sprinkle with a candle in it...he was so happy! Then got online and joined a MASK MAKING GROUP! Yes locally we are doing our part to make masks for those that don't have them! Due to the preferred fabric, they are dropping off my fabric tomorrow to my door. Muslin and Flannel. I had plenty of quilting fabric and some rolls of cotton but they prefer what they are dropping off so that is fine by me. I will have enough to make 100 masks. After those are done, I message them to pick up and they can drop me off more fabric...so that is what I will be doing with my free time. After our local need is filled, we will find out if the Seattle Hospitals have begun accepting non medical grade masks. So far, they wanted them to be made out of medical grade fabric...ok so we didn't have that so our masks will be gifted locally. They will be two layers with one side open to allow for a filter to be added. There is a pattern to follow..


----------



## alida

romysbaskets said:


> Ok my husbands birthday was today! So I reorganized my kitchen counters..he always loves that...made him a decadent fried shrimp dinner with hand breaded panco breading....broccoli, baked potatoes wedged and air fried.....then a dish of yummy mint choc chip ice cream with choc covered coffee beans, coconut shreds and baking cocoa sprinkle with a candle in it...he was so happy! Then got online and joined a MASK MAKING GROUP! Yes locally we are doing our part to make masks for those that don't have them! Due to the preferred fabric, they are dropping off my fabric tomorrow to my door. Muslin and Flannel. I had plenty of quilting fabric and some rolls of cotton but they prefer what they are dropping off so that is fine by me. I will have enough to make 100 masks. After those are done, I message them to pick up and they can drop me off more fabric...so that is what I will be doing with my free time. After our local need is filled, we will find out if the Seattle Hospitals have begun accepting non medical grade masks. So far, they wanted them to be made out of medical grade fabric...ok so we didn't have that so our masks will be gifted locally. They will be two layers with one side open to allow for a filter to be added. There is a pattern to follow..


One of my sisters works for a drop in center full time which is a risky place to be these days. She and another staff person also sew and they are busy making these masks too, in the centers sewing room, for people dropping in and themselves too.


----------



## robin416

I'm breaking isolation today. I've lived here for seven years, maybe it's been 8. I've lost track. But the clouds of mosquitoes has become concerning. I've never seen them like this. The warm wet winter is probably the cause so I'll be heading to a big box store to pick up a couple of zappers to plug in at dawn and dusk to hopefully knock them back.


----------



## Miss Kay

My husband also has a birthday today! I made him a cake last night. Our son wanted to come see his dad for his birthday but I suggested he wait until things get better. I hated to do that but I don't think it is a risk we are willing to take right now. We are locked in. I have a month's supply of everything we need. Well, I thought I did until my TV remote control said it is out of batteries. Oh my, didn't think of that!


----------



## GTX63

One last son to pick up from college out of state early next week and then we can chain the gate and light the tires.


----------



## newfieannie

my son is doing the same as i am. self isolation. but he will come in here on fridays same as before.he's very careful. took off his boots and jacket by the back door and sprayed everything with lysol. i didn't tell him to do that though. he's just going from his place to mine and no one goes in his house either just the dogs. they only go out on the deck now. 

people around here are turning on their christmas lights. i didn't do mine because i have all my easter stuff out to put up next saturday. i knitted some eggs so i'll hang them on the trees. people feel like they want to do something . i put a large sign in my front window saying Be Kind. 

i got a start on my rock garden this morning. cleaned out a few pails of leaves and whatnot. trimmed up quite a few perennials. beautiful day but windy. i dont usually start this early but i want it to look good for the people who are still going for their walks to the lakes.~Georgia


----------



## doozie

We were going to go out to the State park today, just to walk by the lake. We practically have the place to ourselves as it is but decided to wait until the weather is just a bit warmer. Maybe tomorrow. I'm not even sure they have the gate open.
I did spend a bit of time outside in the yard with the dogs, the sun is shining, it took my mind off of everything for a while.

I read something on another group that made me laugh.
"I just changed from my daytime pajamas into my nighttime pajamas" 
I'm getting pretty casual here myself with nowhere to go.


----------



## robin416

Driving in the city today was really weird. I usually avoid it like the plague on a weekend because there's so much traffic. Traffic was light, there were a whole lot of empty parking lots since the business' are closed. I noticed there were quite a few cars in the grocery parking lots though. 

And there was a lot of traffic heading north. My guess is it was spring breakers heading back home since the beaches were closed.


----------



## geo in mi

I shaved today. Son came by to borrow a gun....Watched news channel until I'm sick of it. Got saturated enough to keep it turned off tomorrow. Still waiting on springtime.

geo


----------



## gleepish

So the county came out and graded our gravel road yesterday. Which needed to be done, but... they cut our phone and internet line in the process. It's surprising how much we use the internet, didn't really notice until it was gone. We don't have cable or satellite TV, just an antenna which is fine-especially with Amazon, Netflix, Hulu etc... there's always something to watch. Take those 'others' away and... you know what? I missed it! LOL But everything got fixed today and life is back to normal! Spent today listening to the new season of Outlander (Wow, much different than the book at this point) and canning green beans. Looks like our County will go on the same stay at home order as many others on Monday... Just keeping on keeping on....


----------



## CKelly78z

Hard to get excited about doing anything today....28* with a 20 mph wind, and spitting snow. I did do some organizing out in my shop, and one of my barns. I also made arrangements to pick up two John Deere 316 garden tractors for a future shop project.

We are both still working (employer greed, not essential), so currently only get weekends off. Most everything else around us is shut down except for the autoparts factory I work for, and my the home building company my wife works for.


----------



## gilberte

Making maple syrup, pruning fruit trees, equipment maintenance.


----------



## Burntfinger

whiterock said:


> back in the mid 70s, the concessions at the Houston Stock Show had some burgers that no matter what you added to them still had a whang to them. Think it was all the natural ammonia in Astro Hall. Go ahead and put on onions and mustard and pickles all you want. All of it tasted the same. Be stuck there with some high school kids for a week showing and you would eat a boot sole to get something with some taste to it.


The turkey legs were always my favorite there followed by the Frito Pie


----------



## newfieannie

oh i'd definitely miss this. i dont watch tv a lot. some at night when i get in bed.


----------



## newfieannie

that reminds me i haven't seen turkey legs in a year. dont know why they dont have them. i dont eat turkey except for the legs.i wrap them in foil and roast. i could always find turkey legs in our supermarket. ~Georgia


----------



## Burntfinger

geo in mi said:


> I shaved today. Son came by to borrow a gun....Watched news channel until I'm sick of it. Got saturated enough to keep it turned off tomorrow. Still waiting on springtime.
> 
> geo


I felt my chin after reading your post. Guess I'll have to shave tomorrow. 

Last Wednesday my wife and I were admiring a bare spot of dirt in the driveway. Immediately started planning the garden and dodging spring cleaning. Then came Thursday's ice storm and Friday's snow storm. Yesterday and today were snow removal days. Spring seems forever away. Sometime in May the snow will be out of the garden.


----------



## gleepish

We lost internet again today... not for as long, and they did come out and fix it, again! My neighbor brought me about 100 canning jars that his parents had and no longer need. In exchange I'm starting his garden seeds for him and I'll be canning for him as his crops come in (beans for him this summer and sweet potatoes this fall for his mom)! I don't mind doing it, and honestly, I'd probably be doing it even if he hadn't given me the jars. Luckily I enjoy canning and it's nice to have someone I can trade with. Ended up with 43 pints of green beans.... lots of snapping going on here yesterday and today! Hubby got a batch of cherry mead together yesterday another batch of beer brewing today as well. Tomorrow, I start my next batch of wine. Staying busy... and trying not to worry.  Still keeping on keeping on!


----------



## whiterock

Dallas County starts Shelter In Place tonight. 131 cases so far.


----------



## mreynolds

whiterock said:


> Dallas County starts Shelter In Place tonight. 131 cases so far.


Heard that this morning.


----------



## geo in mi

Don't go out in the barnyard this morning. Lot of chickens running around with their heads cut off......
Atlanta, Dallas, St. Louis, Chicago, Indianapolis, Denver, New Orleans, Miami, Phoenix...We're not out of the woods yet….Hang in there…..Stay inside out of the rain 

geo


----------



## mreynolds

geo in mi said:


> Don't go out in the barnyard this morning. Lot of chickens running around with their heads cut off......
> Atlanta, Dallas, St. Louis, Chicago, Indianapolis, Denver, New Orleans, Miami, Phoenix...We're not out of the woods yet….Hang in there…..Stay inside out of the rain
> 
> geo


Surgeon general says it will get bad this week. I'm sure many tests will be concluded during the week.


----------



## whiterock

Made a run to town today. Don't know when I'll leave the place again. Except to turn around at the end of the drive when I go get mail.


----------



## GTX63

Delivered some customer orders to the post office this morning. Signs posted asking for distance between people.
Clerk at the front had blue latex gloves on; rubbed his face twice while I waited.
The local grocery stock was decimated. If there were 75 people shopping, 1/3rd had either gloves or masks.
A woman asked an employee if they had any powdered milk.
"No mam, it was all bought up this morning by people who don't know what to do with it. A restocking truck and half the town will be here right behind it at 8pm tonight."


----------



## Irish Pixie

Almost 21,000 NYers with Covid, 157 dead. 

https://www.newyorkupstate.com/news...8URRfxjVRG98F-s3MbnhgXOshTJRah0XTHr7B3-tef8gY


----------



## Lisa in WA

GTX63 said:


> Delivered some customer orders to the post office this morning. Signs posted asking for distance between people.
> Clerk at the front had blue latex gloves on; rubbed his face twice while I waited.
> The local grocery stock was decimated. If there were 75 people shopping, 1/3rd had either gloves or masks.
> A woman asked an employee if they had any powdered milk.
> "No mam, it was all bought up this morning by people who don't know what to do with it. A restocking truck and half the town will be here right behind it at 8pm tonight."


We only go out about once a week to ten days.
Our store had lots of fresh produce and milk, though limits of two per customer on milk and eggs. No chicken at all, but plenty of other meats. No flour. But I found brown rice.


----------



## Lisa in WA

whiterock said:


> Dallas County starts Shelter In Place tonight. 131 cases so far.


Our governor here in Washington is addressing the state tonight. I’m expecting a shelter in place order as well. 
Thinking we might head down to the lake for a few days.


----------



## newfieannie

that's a good one "dont know what to do with it". i imagine there are many like that. they are following a list which is online somewhere(although i haven't seen it). half of the stuff will go bad. what a waste!

i did my last run again this morning seniors 7to8.i was at the store at 7am. i was the second one in and there were no more than 6 at the most the length of time i was there.so clean! plenty of everything although there were limits. 3pks paper towels. i didn't need any. 3 doz eggs. i only took one. found my fish. fresh haddock. 

i asked clyde if there was a limit on it. he said "take what you want. plenty more in back" i took 30 lb. found the smoked salmon, wild salmon etc. crab meat for my son.blade roast which is the only roast i like.milk,cream,lots of veggies etc. i know where everything is there and about 35 min and i was out of there 348dollars poorer but i got everything i wanted. i know i should have had it all before but i didn't and i do now. hopefully i can dig in until it's over. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29

We may have to try shopping during the early morning senior hour, next week. Hubby is down to his last 2 gallons of distilled water for his coffee.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Danaus29 said:


> We may have to try shopping during the early morning senior hour, next week. Hubby is down to his last 2 gallons of distilled water for his coffee.


Just out of curiosity...how come he needs distilled water for his coffee?


----------



## In The Woods

I was all set to stay put here at the homestead for 3-4 weeks. But...I will be going tomorrow morning again. Wakmart is now offering 6am-7am on Tuesdays for seniors. Will have to leave at 5:15 which for me means getting up at 4am.

I have 99% of what we need. I always keep a good supply of everything. Normally just go to town to the grocery store once every other week and that is mostly for dairy products which of course are perishable.

When I went last week I was pretty impressed that most stuff was fairly well stocked on the shelves. Only things that were really wiped out were yogurt, eggs, and paper goods/cleaning supplies.

I was bummed about the yogurt. I had enough for about 8-9 days at home and wanted to have 3-4 weeks worth. There is a certain yogurt that I like which I have every evening as a snack when we watch a TV show. The last couple nights I tried having something different so as to help keep my supply of yogurt but it just didn’t work.

I know....first world problems - right? But I am just so set in my ways I find it almost impossible to change anything in my daily routine.

So now instead of going to town every other week I have to go every week and be exposed to other people twice as much as I was before this event. Just doesn’t seem right. I was so hoping to be able to go 3-4 weeks before going anywhere again. But then all my other inventory would be down a bit and I would be afraid I wouldn’t be able to replenish it all due to empty shelves or quantity limits.

If only I could buy a case of that yogurt I could stay home for a month!


----------



## newfieannie

Lisa in WA said:


> Just out of curiosity...how come he needs distilled water for his coffee?


i was wondering the same thing


----------



## newfieannie

walmart 6 to 7 am? maybe ours does that also. i'm only 5 min away if i get the lights. i shouldn't take any more chances though. i'm livin on borrowed time as it is. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29

Lisa in WA said:


> Just out of curiosity...how come he needs distilled water for his coffee?


The well water really gunks up the coffee maker. And he doesn't like the taste with bottled spring water, although he will use it in a pinch. Just a matter of personal preference. We usually keep 5 gallons of distilled on hand, just looking to resupply the stock.


----------



## whiterock

water does make the difference. Had an uncle that would bring a doz gallon jugs when he came to visit so he could get our water for his coffee. His had a high salt content. Just drinking water there would make you thirsty.


----------



## susieneddy

whiterock said:


> Dallas County starts Shelter In Place tonight. 131 cases so far.


My son lives in Dallas and said it had been in lock down for over a week. I am guessing there is a difference between the Shelter in place vs lock down? Is Dallas and Dallas County 2 different areas. yes i could google it but had rather get it this way.


----------



## whiterock

City of Dallas is in Dallas County.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> Almost 21,000 NYers with Covid, 157 dead.
> 
> https://www.newyorkupstate.com/news...8URRfxjVRG98F-s3MbnhgXOshTJRah0XTHr7B3-tef8gY


----------



## Danaus29

From my understanding, and I could be wrong, is that shelter in place means to not go out unless necessary except for work or supplies or emergencies. Lockdown means non-essential jobs are closed or work at home and go out only for essential trips or legitimate emergencies. Our police are not enforcing the lockdown (not pulling motorists over to check where they are going) but they will be breaking up groups of more than 10 people.


----------



## MoonRiver

Danaus29 said:


> From my understanding, and I could be wrong, is that shelter in place means to not go out unless necessary except for work or supplies or emergencies. Lockdown means non-essential jobs are closed or work at home and go out only for essential trips or legitimate emergencies. Our police are not enforcing the lockdown (not pulling motorists over to check where they are going) but they will be breaking up groups of more than 10 people.


Early in my career, I was a computer specialist working for the Army. I was considered non-essential, but always went in when office was closed for emergency, usually snow. That was the time I could get computer time without having to compete with everyone else. One time I knocked the mainframe computer down twice in a half hour. The assistant director was there and "suggested" I might want to not run my program again. I explained that the system goes down so often, I didn't think I had caused it the first time, but when it happened again, I knew I had done it. I promised to have one of the senior systems guys look at it before I ran it again.


----------



## newfieannie

our premier got mad and locked down the whole province. people are being checked and questioned at all entry points. he got sick and tired of seeing people flocking to the beaches . congregating here and there. travellers not obeying the law. he has a big responsibilities trying to keep most of us alive . i can see others following suit. ~Georgia


----------



## In The Woods

newfieannie said:


> our premier got mad and locked down the whole province. people are being checked and questioned at all entry points. he got sick and tired of seeing people flocking to the beaches . congregating here and there. travellers not obeying the law. he has a big responsibilities trying to keep most of us alive . i can see others following suit. ~Georgia


I don't blame him for getting mad.

Around here in the winter we will occasionally get notice to stay off the roads - emergency vehicles only. Then you will see idiots out driving around making video and posting it on youtube.


----------



## Danaus29

In The Woods said:


> I don't blame him for getting mad.
> 
> Around here in the winter we will occasionally get notice to stay off the roads - emergency vehicles only. Then you will see idiots out driving around making video and posting it on youtube.


Happens all too often, even during our recent flooding. Idiots ignoring road closures or danger zones happened before everyone had a phone that could record videos. It's more of a problem now.


----------



## susieneddy

Even in our area they have had to shut down the beaches all along the Gulf. Schools are closed and everyone wants to come to the beach. The local people living in our area don't want the big city people coming here. I would say 95% plus or minus of the expats here are staying in unless it is a quick run to the produce stand.


----------



## Terri

Today Trump announced that we now have a truly effective treatment. Unless Trump is exaggerating, this treatment has saved the lives of patients who were literally at death's door.

The meds will arrive in NY tomorrow morning for big trials, and the manufacturer are right now gearing up to produce mass quantities. Apparently the cure is a combination of anti-malarial meds plus antibiotics. This makes perfect sense: the virus does damage lung tissue, and then bacteria might be taking advantage of the weakened tissue to attack the body.

As a person with a weakened immune system I am staying home, but, I have opened the bag of taco-flavored chips to celebrate!

It will, alas, be weeks before the meds are available to everybody who needs it, but, still, if this is at all accurate then the end is in sight!


----------



## mreynolds

Terri said:


> Unless Trump is exaggerating, this treatment has saved the lives of patients who were literally at death's door.
> 
> The meds will arrive in NY tomorrow morning for big trials, and the manufacturer are right now gearing up to produce mass quantities. Apparently the cure is a combination of anti-malarial meds plus antibiotics. This makes perfect sense: the virus does damage lung tissue, and then bacteria might be taking advantage of the weakened tissue to attack the body.
> 
> As a person with a weakened immune system I am staying home, but, I have opened the bag of taco-flavored chips to celebrate!
> 
> It will, alas, be weeks before the meds are available to everybody who needs it, but, still, if this is at all accurate then the end is in sight!


We can hope.


----------



## doozie

Today marks one week in for us. We've stayed home for a week before, so this was the easy week.
Still no recorded cases in my county, but a few in the counties above and below us.
My State goes into an official stay at home order today.


----------



## painterswife

I still go to the office, pick up mail and do banking daily. I pickup the mail before the post office opens, I drop banking in the night box. I go to our other businesses before anyone else shows up. Then I go to the office, wash my hands and then disinfect all door knobs, light switches and surfaces that people might touch. I am in the office by myself when I am there.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MoonRiver said:


> *The purpose of this thread is so those of us who choose to isolate ourselves* as protection from coronavirus have a place to communicate. If you want to talk about the virus, please do it in any of the coronavirus threads or start your own. *This is for what we go through by being isolated* and just a place to communicate with others going through the same thing.


How's it going for you so far?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Green house is up. Neighbor kids helped get the cover on.


----------



## newfieannie

i was going to work in the garden but when i went up there was a raging snowstorm. 4in on the ground.not a peck when i came down here. it will be gone later . lots of rain forcast.

i think i'l make some marshmallow squares etc. for my son. he's coming in tomorrow so i can help him to apply for his unemployment. i might make him a boston cream pie as a surprise. all that stuff passes the time. 

we still only have 41 cases all travel related. all at home in isolation.i think one family of snowbirds is back . i saw lights in the house last night. they are very responsible people who will follow the law. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver

newfieannie said:


> i was going to work in the garden but when i went up there was a raging snowstorm. 4in on the ground.not a peck when i came down here. it will be gone later . lots of rain forcast.
> 
> i think i'l make some marshmallow squares etc. for my son. he's coming in tomorrow so i can help him to apply for his unemployment. i might make him a boston cream pie as a surprise. all that stuff passes the time.
> 
> we still only have 41 cases all travel related. all at home in isolation.i think one family of snowbirds is back . i saw lights in the house last night. they are very responsible people who will follow the law. ~Georgia


In the days when I could tolerate saturated fat, Boston creme pie was at the top of my dessert list.


----------



## newfieannie

its pretty bad if you can't have a favorite treat once in awhile. especially at this time when you're worried about this and that. you could make one and have a small piece and freeze the rest or give it away to family etc.

no oil in boston creme pie!,cake flour b.powder,eggs and for a low calorie one use splenda or other for the sugar. same way with the filling no oil and replace the sugar with splenda. the only thing i can see you might have problem with is the chocolate top . you could do without and use ice cream etc. 

it's not like you're going to make a pig of yourself like my father did. i was putting the finishing touches on one when dad came in from work.took it over to the table and ate half of it and let me tell you there was no such thing as low calorie desserts then. life is not worth living if you can't splurge a little once in awhile


i'm not sure what problems you have . i know you are watching what you eat but just a small piece of LC shouldn't do anything.you can always run up and downstairs afterwards like i do or work it off in some other way. ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MoonRiver said:


> Boston creme pie was at the top of my dessert list.


I had some Italian relatives that always had homemade Cannoli's.


----------



## MoonRiver

newfieannie said:


> it's not like you're going to make a pig of yourself like my father did. i was putting the finishing touches on one when dad came in from work.took it over to the table and ate half of it and let me tell you there was no such thing as low calorie desserts then. life is not worth living if you can't splurge a little once in awhile
> 
> ~Georgia


Just half? I would eat half for lunch and the other half for dinner.

I just bought 2 packages of Orioles so I would have a treat available over the next couple of weeks/months. They have been in the pantry for 4 hours without being opened. A new record!


----------



## In The Woods

newfieannie said:


> its pretty bad if you can't have a favorite treat once in awhile. especially at this time when you're worried about this and that. you could make one and have a small piece and freeze the rest or give it away to family etc.
> 
> no oil in boston creme pie!,cake flour b.powder,eggs and for a low calorie one use splenda or other for the sugar. same way with the filling no oil and replace the sugar with splenda. the only thing i can see you might have problem with is the chocolate top . you could do without and use ice cream etc.
> 
> it's not like you're going to make a pig of yourself like my father did. i was putting the finishing touches on one when dad came in from work.took it over to the table and ate half of it and let me tell you there was no such thing as low calorie desserts then. life is not worth living if you can't splurge a little once in awhile
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what problems you have . i know you are watching what you eat but just a small piece of LC shouldn't do anything.you can always run up and downstairs afterwards like i do or work it off in some other way. ~Georgia





MoonRiver said:


> Just half? I would eat half for lunch and the other half for dinner.
> 
> I just bought 2 packages of Orioles so I would have a treat available over the next couple of weeks/months. They have been in the pantry for 4 hours without being opened. A new record!


I’m a firm believer in comfort foods! I know some of us just can’t - and I know I shouldn’t - but we all need a little pleasure in trying times.

That’s why I was so determined to get some more strawberry yogurt. I’ve never eaten yogurt in my life but a couple years ago after oral surgery my wife suggested it. That is now my comfort food and have some every evening. If I don’t have it something feels missing from my day.


----------



## HDRider

MoonRiver said:


> Just half? I would eat half for lunch and the other half for dinner.
> 
> I just bought 2 packages of Orioles so I would have a treat available over the next couple of weeks/months. They have been in the pantry for 4 hours without being opened. A new record!


Did you get regular Oreos or one of the more exotic Oreos?


----------



## MoonRiver

HDRider said:


> Did you get regular Oreos or one of the more exotic Oreos?


Original, not even double filling.


----------



## HDRider

MoonRiver said:


> Original, not even double filling.


Still the best


----------



## Lisa in WA

HDRider said:


> Did you get regular Oreos or one of the more exotic Oreos?



I hate regular Oreos...even double stuffed, but I can’t have golden Oreos or heaven help me...lemon Oreos in the house.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MoonRiver said:


> Original, not even double filling.


I wish they would sell them with no filling.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Lisa in WA said:


> lemon Oreos in the house.


Only a Vulgarian would eat Lemon Oreos.


----------



## HDRider

Lisa in WA said:


> I hate regular Oreos...even double stuffed, but I can’t have golden Oreos or heaven help me...lemon Oreos in the house.


Don't be a hater, it is vulgar


----------



## Lisa in WA

HDRider said:


> Don't be a hater, it is vulgar


i resemble that remark.


----------



## newfieannie

yeah live a little who knows some of us might not even be around next year. food and wine is about the only pleasure now for us singles. we can't even plan a fancy meal and have a so in unless we are married or living with them.

i'm going to open a bottle of wine tonight and eat part of the BCP i'm making for my son.(not LC) i wonder who'll be the first one to write a book "love in the time of Covid" ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29

I'll never buy a package of lemon Oreos, or another similar but just as delicious lemon cookie. No one else here likes them so I am forced to eat the entire package myself. You have to eat them quickly because those packages don't keep them from getting stale.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Danaus29 said:


> You have to eat them quickly because those packages don't keep them from getting stale.


I just put them in a gallon size Zip-Lock.


----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


> I just put them in a gallon size Zip-Lock.


I just eat them quickly


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> I just eat them quickly


I've been known to do that too.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Danaus29 said:


> I'll never buy a package of lemon Oreos, or another similar but just as delicious lemon cookie. No one else here likes them so I am forced to eat the entire package myself. You have to eat them quickly because those packages don't keep them from getting stale.


They are SO good.
Do you like Golden Oreos too?
My elderly dogs much loved favorite cookies were discontinued so we switched to these.
https://www.chewy.com/three-dog-bakery-classic-cremes/dp/153059

They looks and even smell like Golden Oreos. Every night when he has his two cookies it kills me.


----------



## Danaus29

Bearfootfarm said:


> I just put them in a gallon size Zip-Lock.


But that is being logical. When cookies are involved there is no such thing as logic.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Bearfootfarm said:


> I had some Italian relatives that always had homemade Cannoli's.


i would definitely leave the gun and take the cannolis. Anything else is madness.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Lisa in WA said:


> i would definitely leave the gun and take the cannolis. Anything else is madness.


Guns have slings so you can use both hands for cannolis


----------



## Lisa in WA

Bearfootfarm said:


> Guns have slings so you can use both hands for cannolis


Whatever. As long as they bring the cannolis.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Danaus29 said:


> But that is being logical. When cookies are involved there is no such thing as logic.


I can't help it.
It's how I roll.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Lisa in WA said:


> Whatever. As long as they bring the cannolis.


I still have a set of the sticks you use to make the shells.
I've never made them though.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I miss the North End of Boston and all of the good Italian food. And the Street festivals. 
Glad I lived there when I was young and I could eat as much pasta and as many pastries as I wanted. 
Its been said time and again. It’s all fun and games till the metabolism slows down.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

It’s official now. Austin and Travis County are officially locked down. 

Nothing much changed for me. I have only been out once in close to three weeks. 

I do have to drive into Austin on Friday because I am in a medical research project. The nurse called and told me where to park. They will come to my car.


----------



## GTX63

People isolated at home are learning how to beat the Corona.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=214248319680465


----------



## newfieannie

nothing much changed for me either since we went into a state of emergency. i was on lockdown anyway. only my son comes in and he goes on back from here and goes on lockdown again. he came in this morning. with his lysol in his hands cleaning the knobs of the doors and whatnot.

i had to file his unemployment papers for him. he took off with the cooler filled with more food. we practice physical distancing in the house even though we dont see anyone else. he's already got plenty gas in containers just for checking on me.

he was telling me the lights above the highway signs all the way in were flashing "State of emergency follow all laws" something like that. we are not even supposed to leave this province. lot of people aren't doing well. people with mental health problems especially.

they were use to at least being able to walk in the park. i can't see where there would be anything wrong with that. if people kept a distance but that was the problem. just a few can spoil life for many. 

he told me he was talking to his friend last night who lives in here and he said a lot of people were losing it mostly women. not used to being cooped up i guess. i guess it would take a toll if you're fragile to begin with. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver

Isolating isn't fun when everyone has to do it!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am enjoying self isolation, actually. I am kind of a perverse person, perhaps.


----------



## newfieannie

some of us are lucky though we have our homes and yards,patios and whatnot. cupboards overflowing with food. we are not confined to rooming houses etc. lot of poor people up here same as everywhere there are people hungry. some of the food banks are closed this morning and many people live from pay check to pc. 

some of the buses are off the streets because of too many on the bus and a danger to our busdrivers and a lot of those people use the buses to get to the food bank. my son said the one out his way is closed for a week. they are trying to come up with a solution as fast as they can . it takes time. theres lots of food mind you but it's getting that and the people together ~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

I just got off the phone with our CEO, he called because he and his wife are both high risk people in their 70s.
He needed help getting into the work system from home, so I talked him through it.
He asked me why I was at work, (I'm high risk) and I told him nobody has told me to stay home but I was thinking about it anyway.
He told me not to wait too long, but didn't actually tell me I could stay home and work from there.
So far there are no cases around us, and people in the office are good about washing and keeping their distance, but who knows?
Yesterday, I used the grocery pickup at the Wal-Mart, don't know why we haven't been doing that all along.
Tomorrow I have to go pick up dog food from my brother, pay a bill at the hardware store and grab some meat from the grocery store.
Then I'm gonna limit as much human contact as I can.
I'm not going to live in fear, but I'm not gonna be stupid either.


----------



## MoonRiver

First case in our little city. Person is hospitalized. The risk just went way up.

Another couple who lives in surrounding county was returning from New Orleans and became sick in NC. He is hospitalized in serious condition in NC with coronavirus and she is in isolation in NC.

I don't know how it would work, but I am all for VA closing it's borders. I'm not sure how all the people fleeing NYC would be able to get to NC though.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Driving till the gas runs out. 
Walking.


----------



## muleskinner2

I have stayed home since the last time I hauled hay. Went out yesterday for more hay. Stopped for bread and auto parts. Wore a mask, and gloves. Everybody was keeping a good safe distance. When I got home I burned the mask and gloves, and washed the clothes I was wearing. This new normal is a real pain in the butt.


----------



## newfieannie

i must call WM see if they do that up here. never heard of it before. i don't need anything at the moment but who knows how long this will go on and i buy for my son also although with what he took out of here today he's good for many months and that includes money. because i'm not sure how long before he gets his first unemployment check. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

are you required to wear a mask and gloves MS? many of the health experts i've heard say it's not necessary unless you are sick in which case you shouldn't be out anyway.


----------



## MoonRiver

newfieannie said:


> i must call WM see if they do that up here. never heard of it before. i don't need anything at the moment but who knows how long this will go on and i buy for my son also although with what he took out of here today he's good for many months and that includes money. because i'm not sure how long before he gets his first unemployment check. ~Georgia


You can just check the web site.


----------



## newfieannie

well we are not sure . it's usually 6 weeks but these are not ordinary times . i thought they waved some of the weeks . i was listening to the premier about it but didn't quite get it all. what is required in order to check it MR? they did give me a confirmation no when i was finished filing. likely that's it. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver

MoonRiver said:


> You can just check the web site.


I was referring to wm pickup/delivery.


----------



## newfieannie

oh,sorry! i'll do that


----------



## HDRider

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am enjoying self isolation, actually. I am kind of a perverse person, perhaps.


Do you care to tell us more about your perversion? You have piqued our interest.


----------



## muleskinner2

newfieannie said:


> are you required to wear a mask and gloves MS? many of the health experts i've heard say it's not necessary unless you are sick in which case you shouldn't be out anyway.


No, I am not required to wear a mask or gloves. The average age that a doctor in the U.S. dies is 58 years old, I am 63 years old. Why would I take advice from a group who can't keep themselves alive past 58? My wife is a health expert, she sees twenty five or thirty patients every day. She wears a mask and gloves. 

I am not a health expert. I figure if a mask can keep germs in, it should keep them out. I may be wrong about this, I have been wrong before. Back in 1974, I thought I was wrong about something. Found out later that I was right.


----------



## newfieannie

i've been thinking about it myself. .i think i will if i ever go out again. i did take my mask and gloves with me when i went to file my taxes a couple weeks ago.but i didn't see any one else wearing them. i dont think i'll take chances again. ~Georgia


----------



## In The Woods

MoonRiver said:


> I was referring to wm pickup/delivery.


The grocery pickup has its own website and a different app than the regular Walmart one.

On the site at the top you choose your location and which store - then you can see what times are available for pickup. At least around here there are now only a couple pickup slots allotted each day and they go fast.

https://grocery.walmart.com/


----------



## newfieannie

i found it! they deliver to your door also for 10 dollars.


----------



## robin416

The little city of Blakely, GA now has a shelter in place mandated. That kind of tells me the on GA resident in the AL hospital is from that area.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Lisa in WA said:


> I miss the North End of Boston


My relatives were here:
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@42.376386,-70.973724,150.34h,8.36p,0z


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MoonRiver said:


> Isolating isn't fun when everyone has to do it!


Most aren't really doing it anyway.
It means actually staying at home more than just a few days.


----------



## MoonRiver

Bearfootfarm said:


> Most aren't really doing it anyway.
> It means actually staying at home more than just a few days.


I was just poking fun at myself. I started the thread thinking a few of us were going to be in self imposed isolation and the rest of the world would go on as normal. But shortly after starting the thread, most of the world joined us. We aren't special anymore.


----------



## newfieannie

many people here are staying home but they still walk around the block keeping their distance. they walk their dogs. still too cold to be out in the yard too long. we're allowed to do that. you just can't congregate. 

my sister just told me a woman who had come back from florida or someplace like that was arrested in nfld because she wouldn't stay in isolation. someone else was fined 1000 for having a bunch of people not her family at her apartment. looks like they are really cracking down now. we have 68now all travel related 2 recovered. went up quite a bit from yesterday. ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> Do you care to tell us more about your perversion? You have piqued our interest.


Please perform piqued perversion peeking (preferably printing portraits) in the Dark Room.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I said perverse. 

This definition:
-contrary to the accepted or expected standard or practice.

Quirky.


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I said perverse.
> 
> This definition:
> -contrary to the accepted or expected standard or practice.
> 
> Quirky.


Subliminal.

Hey, it worked that time. Good thing it didn't say sublingual. Of course, I am not on my phone tonight.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Quirky.


That rhymes with kinky.


----------



## Redlands Okie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I said perverse.
> 
> This definition:
> -contrary to the accepted or expected standard or practice.
> 
> Quirky.


Still sounds entertaining


----------



## Bearfootfarm

mreynolds said:


> sublingual


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Quirky does not rhyme with kinky. 

Quirky rhymes with turkey. 

Kinky rhymes with Twinkie.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Quirky does not rhyme with kinky.


quirk E
Turk E
Slink E
kink E
PICK E

They all rhyme that way.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MoonRiver said:


> I'm not sure how all the people fleeing NYC would be able to get to NC though.


They need to stay where they are.


----------



## HDRider

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Quirky does not rhyme with kinky.
> 
> Quirky rhymes with turkey.
> 
> Kinky rhymes with Twinkie.


Are those all hints?


----------



## MoonRiver

Caseload doubled - now we have 2 confirmed cases. The guy from the county who was hospitalized in NC with the virus has died. His wife still being quarantined in NC. Another woman with symptoms is waiting test results. CDC testing requirements still getting in the way of people getting tested.


----------



## newfieannie

i suppose every one is doing this but just in case don't forget to clean off your recycle bin and refuse container before you bring it in the yard. pay particular attention to the handles. i just cleaned mine and brought them in .

i used bleach and water that i have in a spray bottle. it might look like i'm paranoid out on the street with this large bottle cleaning like mad. i also clean them before i put them out to protect the boys. ~Georgia


----------



## robin416

We now have five in the hospital in the small city south of me. Thing is, there's five we know about but we have no idea how many have the illness since there are no tests.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MoonRiver said:


> Caseload doubled - now we have 2 confirmed cases. The guy from the county who was hospitalized in NC with the virus has died. His wife still being quarantined in NC.


That's two more cases in NC that are here only because they wouldn't stay at home.


----------



## MoonRiver

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's two more cases in NC that are here only because they wouldn't stay at home.


But we told them and that's all we can do.


----------



## doozie

First case in my county yesterday.
Daily contact with my sons, I always let them know the door is open if they need a future place to stay. Real uncertainty about 1 of them having a job, everyone is trying to stay positive.


----------



## susieneddy

since there was talk of getting deliveries/takeout this video may be of some help on what to do.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Are all the beaches in the south closed? I don't think so...


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> Are all the beaches in the south closed? I don't think so...


Can't speak about the US but where I live Mayor of Progreso has shut the beaches down all along the Gulf of Mexico for 31 miles. The Semana Santa vacation period is just about ready to start and that runs for 2 weeks. Progreso has stepped up to stop people from coming here. Not sure how long they can hold the people off since thousands of people converge on our area to go to the beach and party.

Taking place the week before *Easter*, Semana Santa involves week long celebrations, masses, processions. *Holy Week* begins with Palm Sunday with large Catholic masses. Palm fronds are woven into crosses and other various arrangements and often brought to the altar to be blessed with holy water.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The Florida beach where the rest of my family went for Spring Break is closed.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The Florida beach where the rest of my family went for Spring Break is closed.


Unfortunately, there are beaches still open in North and South Carolina and Florida. Georgia's beaches are closed, as are Alabama.


----------



## SLADE

I'm thankful all the naysayers are now on board and putting out the word.


----------



## Danaus29

My son and his roommate are both now working from home. Their other roommate is a cancer survivor so they are glad to be staying home and not being exposed to the growing number of cases.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

My family who went to Florida for Spring Break included my husband (age 75, transplant recipient, on immune suppressing drugs, heart attack survivor) and my grandson (cancer survivor). I was flabbergasted that they went and didn't seem to care much.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Irish Pixie said:


> Are all the beaches in the south closed? I don't think so...


That's irrelevant if people simply stay at home as directed.


----------



## robin416

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My family who went to Florida for Spring Break included my husband (age 75, transplant recipient, on immune suppressing drugs, heart attack survivor) and my grandson (cancer survivor). I was flabbergasted that they went and didn't seem to care much.


Yesterday I was told there is a TX resident in a Panama City hospital with Covid. He came for Spring Break.


----------



## MoonRiver

Irish Pixie said:


> Unfortunately, there are beaches still open in North and South Carolina and Florida. Georgia's beaches are closed, as are Alabama.


As long as people practice social distancing, beaches are about the healthiest place you can be.


----------



## HDRider

MoonRiver said:


> As long as people practice social distancing, beaches are about the healthiest place you can be.


That is true. Most mayors, and governors I have heard speak on the subject say they will close crowed beaches.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I have to go out today. I am participating in a medical trial, and one of the monitoring appointments is this morning. Usually the drive into Austin is an hour, but thirty minutes should do it today. 

The research group instructed me where to park and a protocol for going up to the office. 

As I am going out, I may pick up some bananas at Whole Foods. They have curbside pick up.


----------



## whiterock

Alice, be careful. I assume you are on the Northwest side of Austin. I know you are on the west side. You have that Hill Country type landscape, not the Blackland Prairie type. Austin is a rough traffic area these days. My SIL stays down on the south side. HIs company rented a house they have so much work down there, or did. He tries to come home every other weekend.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yes. I am a couple of miles off of Highway 71. Past Bee Cave. 

Traffic was tolerable, but more cars on the road than expected. 

The check in was ok. Park. Call. They sent down someone to check my temperature. I go up alone in elevator. Vitals and blood draw for the RSV research. OUT. 

I observed the long line at the HEB (Texas family owned chain) that had about 20 people waiting. 

The Whole Goods app defeated me, but the store was wonderful. No lines. Sanitized carts. People maintained safe distances. They had well stocked shelves. Not totally full, but well stocked. 

One person wearing a motorcycle helmet in the store for protection.


----------



## newfieannie

i was thinking of going out to the bank to pay both property taxes(we don't have to pay until sept. but they want those who are able to pay to do so which is only right and proper and anyway there will be another due on sept. 30th) i didn't bother when i heard we had 9 more cases. 92. maybe next week and i'll wear a mask. no deaths here yet and everyone recuperating at home.range in age from 10 to 80. 

that idiot i told you about from nfld down by where my sister lives has been arrested again for not isolating after travelling. must be a screw loose somewhere. talking about ways to track the people that are flauntin the law around here. ankle bracelets ,cell phones etc. too bad it had to come to this but it did!

found some bananas that were getting soft so i made banana loaves from them and some leftover sour cream in place of the milk. i didn't have any nuts(i always use pecans for banana loaf) but they turned out beautifully without them. lovely texture. likely because of the sour cream

didn't get out in the yard today. we had a snowstorm again last night. all gone now but too cold. supposed to be nice next few days. hopefully i'll get a few things done outside. potted up some lettuce and parsley in the house. i use a lot of parsley for decorating food and whatnot~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Irish Pixie said: ↑
> Unfortunately, there are *beaches still open* in North and South Carolina and Florida. Georgia's beaches are closed, as are Alabama.


It's hard to "close" a beach. They cover hundreds of miles.
Beaches are quite safe though, with lots of Sunshine, fresh air and wide open spaces.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes. I am a couple of miles off of Highway 71. Past Bee Cave.
> 
> Traffic was tolerable, but more cars on the road than expected.
> 
> The check in was ok. Park. Call. They sent down someone to check my temperature. I go up alone in elevator. Vitals and blood draw for the RSV research. OUT.
> 
> I observed the long line at the HEB (Texas family owned chain) that had about 20 people waiting.
> 
> The Whole Goods app defeated me, but the store was wonderful. No lines. Sanitized carts. People maintained safe distances. They had well stocked shelves. Not totally full, but well stocked.
> 
> One person wearing a motorcycle helmet in the store for protection.



Someday I’m going to make it to Austin and San Antonio and to see the Hill country. 
It sounds beautiful.
Is there a good area in Texas to spend a couple of months in winter?


----------



## whiterock

Alice, glad you made it back home. I'll go ck the mail box in a bit. Got some meds due in sometime. You are a bit further south that I first thought. But then I remember you speaking of Dripping Springs.


----------



## robin416

Lisa in WA said:


> Someday I’m going to make it to Austin and San Antonio and to see the Hill country.
> It sounds beautiful.
> Is there a good area in Texas to spend a couple of months in winter?


I loved visiting San Antonio. It's a very interesting city.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Texas has many places for snowbirds. 

Will you be coming in an RV?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's hard to "close" a beach. They cover hundreds of miles.
> Beaches are quite safe though, with lots of Sunshine, fresh air and wide open spaces.


"Following a sunny weekend when Californians flocked to beaches and hiking trails despite a government order to stay home, Gov. Gavin Newsom announced Monday a “soft closure” of state parks to curb the spread of coronavirus.

While not completely blocking access to natural open spaces, the governor’s action immediately closes parking lots at many state parks and beaches, in an effort to drastically reduce the number of visitors."

https://calmatters.org/health/coron...rks-beaches-parking-lots-closed-gavin-newsom/


----------



## mreynolds

Lisa in WA said:


> Someday I’m going to make it to Austin and San Antonio and to see the Hill country.
> It sounds beautiful.
> Is there a good area in Texas to spend a couple of months in winter?


San Marcos and New Braunfels are nice and will put you right in the middle of both. Canyon lake is pretty too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Irish Pixie said:


> "Following a sunny weekend..........
> 
> in an effort to drastically reduce the number of visitors."


That changes nothing I said in any way.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Texas has many places for snowbirds.
> 
> Will you be coming in an RV?


Yes


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Wimberly is gorgeous! Hill country, but with more green than some places. Very good restaurants and quirky shops.

https://trip101.com/article/best-things-to-do-wimberley-tx


----------



## Lisa in WA

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Wimberly is gorgeous! Hill country, but with more green than some places. Very good restaurants and quirky shops.
> 
> https://trip101.com/article/best-things-to-do-wimberley-tx


that looks wonderful! 
Will be checking this out. It would be nice to miss the worst of the winter here.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday was gorgeous out, we spent most of it outdoors, cleaned various bird houses for new occupants, raked a small area, sat on the deck. Rain is predicted for the next few days, I'll binge watch some Netflix.

A county below us sent out a message to all, that if they went out they should consider themselves exposed to the virus.
https://www.channel3000.com/everyon...ay-covid-19-spreading-quickly-in-dane-county/

We did go to the grocery a few days ago,it was an out of the way small town store. Only 2 other shoppers in the whole place, one checker.
They had no disinfecting wipes for the carts, but I brought my own in. 
Another smaller grocery near us has gone to curbside orders only.


----------



## HDRider

mreynolds said:


> San Marcos and New Braunfels are nice and will put you right in the middle of both. Canyon lake is pretty too.


A mad house in the summer holidays as Dallas, Houston, San Anton, Austin all converge there


----------



## mreynolds

HDRider said:


> A mad house in the summer holidays as Dallas, Houston, San Anton, Austin all converge there


That's why I said there. She wanted to come in the winter. I have been there in the winter and it's mostly snow birds and relatively calm.


----------



## Danaus29

Ohio is doomed. Daughter and I took a drive today and went to the local Walmart. That place was a madhouse! People in groups, not caring how close they were to others. Kids all over running around. We did not go inside. If it had been empty like last Saturday, I would have gone in try to buy milk. I decided I don't need milk that bad. If hubby wants it he can go during the old people hour tomorrow morning.


----------



## HDRider

Danaus29 said:


> Ohio is doomed. Daughter and I took a drive today and went to the local Walmart. That place was a madhouse! People in groups, not caring how close they were to others. Kids all over running around. We did not go inside. If it had been empty like last Saturday, I would have gone in try to buy milk. I decided I don't need milk that bad. If hubby wants it he can go during the old people hour tomorrow morning.


We went Wednesday. Very few people, well stocked except TP and PTs.


----------



## Lisa in WA

The great thing about living in a city...even a podunk city like Spokane is that everything is deliverable.
Even our local Ace hardware. They just dropped off bags of Traeger pellets for us. 
Groceries came yesterday via Shipt shopper. 
We couldn’t get anything delivered back at our old place.


----------



## Danaus29

I'm too far from the city to get anything delivered. And at $5 extra a pop, I'm not ordering a gallon of milk through pick and go. It's not urgent, it can wait. Hubby has enough for a few days.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Danaus29 said:


> I'm too far from the city to get anything delivered. And at $5 extra a pop, I'm not ordering a gallon of milk through pick and go. It's not urgent, it can wait. Hubby has enough for a few days.


If you’re an Ace Rewards member and you spend $75 delivery is free. 
And Shipt is 14.99 per month and if you spend a certain amount it’s free delivery too. 
I doubt we will keep it after this virus has passed but it sure is nice right now.


----------



## Mish

Danaus29 said:


> Ohio is doomed. Daughter and I took a drive today and went to the local Walmart. That place was a madhouse! People in groups, not caring how close they were to others. Kids all over running around. We did not go inside. If it had been empty like last Saturday, I would have gone in try to buy milk. I decided I don't need milk that bad. If hubby wants it he can go during the old people hour tomorrow morning.


I don't know if this applies to where you are in Ohio or not, but the husband and I found a treasure trove of milk, eggs, and a few packages of toilet paper (!) at our local Walgreens the other day. I guess pharmacies don't generally cross people's minds when they're out panic foraging. My daughter told me the dollar store (Dollar Tree, not Dollar General) also had milk, eggs, and cereal (which was what she'd been looking for).


----------



## Danaus29

Kroger has been limiting milk, eggs and other items since this began. They usually have necessities. The closest one has a CVS across the street and is beside a Dollar General. Thanks for the tips. I don't drink the stuff, went 2 weeks without it when hubby was visiting his mother. But it is nice for pancakes and cream of wheat.

We're good on toilet paper but hubby wants to buy more, just because of the hoarding.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

It's 88° here today, and Sunny.
It's a perfect day to go to the beach or to cruise the river:
https://www.witn.com/content/ipcams/377854561.html


----------



## newfieannie

it's going to be lovely here tomorrow. 8C i think.people are going to want to go. i can't see anything wrong with it. they could still keep their distance. we have miles of lovely beaches. all that fresh air from the ocean i would think would be healthy. but i don't make the rules. it's likely for the few that don't obey the rules~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

Danaus29 said:


> Ohio is doomed. Daughter and I took a drive today and went to the local Walmart. That place was a madhouse! People in groups, not caring how close they were to others. Kids all over running around. We did not go inside. If it had been empty like last Saturday, I would have gone in try to buy milk. I decided I don't need milk that bad. If hubby wants it he can go during the old people hour tomorrow morning.


businesses risk a big fine up here for that. 75000 in one place. ~Georgia


----------



## lmrose

In The Woods said:


> I was all set to stay put here at the homestead for 3-4 weeks. But...I will be going tomorrow morning again. Wakmart is now offering 6am-7am on Tuesdays for seniors. Will have to leave at 5:15 which for me means getting up at 4am.
> 
> I have 99% of what we need. I always keep a good supply of everything. Normally just go to town to the grocery store once every other week and that is mostly for dairy products which of course are perishable.
> 
> When I went last week I was pretty impressed that most stuff was fairly well stocked on the shelves. Only things that were really wiped out were yogurt, eggs, and paper goods/cleaning supplies.
> 
> I was bummed about the yogurt. I had enough for about 8-9 days at home and wanted to have 3-4 weeks worth. There is a certain yogurt that I like which I have every evening as a snack when we watch a TV show. The last couple nights I tried having something different so as to help keep my supply of yogurt but it just didn’t work.
> 
> I know....first world problems - right? But I am just so set in my ways I find it almost impossible to change anything in my daily routine.
> 
> So now instead of going to town every other week I have to go every week and be exposed to other people twice as much as I was before this event. Just doesn’t seem right. I was so hoping to be able to go 3-4 weeks before going anywhere again. But then all my other inventory would be down a bit and I would be afraid I wouldn’t be able to replenish it all due to empty shelves or quantity limits.
> 
> If only I could buy a case of that yogurt I could stay home for a month!



Since nor having a goat and milk to make yogurt I have had to buy yogurt. I buy the whole 3% and sometimes 1% yogurt. One container holds about two cups so I divide it into two small freezer containers, That makes four servings. If I find yogurt on sale I buy several containers and divide it and freeze it. I take it out of the freezer the night before and let it thaw in the cooler which is like a fridg; so we can have some for breakfast. I had to experiment to see which brand yogurt froze and thawed the best. Surprisingly it was a no name brand that took to freezing and thawing the best. I found the yogurt that was just culture and milk took to freezing and thawing the best and one strawberry no-name brand did too. The rest separated after being frozen and thawed.


----------



## wr

newfieannie said:


> businesses risk a big fine up here for that. 75000 in one place. ~Georgia


Alberta closed all non essential businesses and fines are significant here for those that violate. Grocery stores are essential but I've heard Costco is restricting numbers in their store to 50 shoppers at a time. 

Today was my first trip for groceries since the full shutdown and I expected things to be crazy and found the opposite. Sobey's have been steadily increasing prices since the pandemic and not restricting items so I decided to try No Frills. The store was very quiet for a Saturday, essentials were found along with the regular items and I was done in no time. I liked that the carts are santized, the belts are bleached between customers and anything that doesn't need to be touched is scanned in the cart. 

Under ideal circumstances I avoid Walmart and I absolutely refuse to breach their doors right now and when I drove past, the parking lot was packed and I watched entire families heading in by the dozen.


----------



## Lisa in WA

wr said:


> Alberta closed all non essential businesses and fines are significant here for those that violate. Grocery stores are essential but I've heard Costco is restricting numbers in their store to 50 shoppers at a time.
> 
> Today was my first trip for groceries since the full shutdown and I expected things to be crazy and found the opposite. Sobey's have been steadily increasing prices since the pandemic and not restricting items so I decided to try No Frills. The store was very quiet for a Saturday, essentials were found along with the regular items and I was done in no time. I liked that the carts are santized, the belts are bleached between customers and anything that doesn't need to be touched is scanned in the cart.
> 
> Under ideal circumstances I avoid Walmart and I absolutely refuse to breach their doors right now and when I drove past, the parking lot was packed and I *watched entire families heading in by the dozen*.


people are nuts.


----------



## wr

Lisa in WA said:


> people are nuts.


Before the full shut down order yesterday, town was quite busy. Two restaurants were violating the 25 people or half capacity rule, mothers were bringing their kids to the store so they could have each one buy restricted items and they were letting them out to play with their friends in the afternoon. 

I would suggest that social distancing, gallons of hand santizer and bushels of bleach are liking our saving grace because my county started with 3 travel related cases and we now have 4.


----------



## SLADE

We are seeing the results of people being misinformed. rampant illness a soaring deficit an economy in free fall.
I have a hunch BS will not fix this.


----------



## po boy

SRSLADE said:


> We are seeing the results of people being misinformed. rampant illness and Collapsed economy.
> I have a hunch BS will not fix this.


Yes, that's is why NY's death rate is so high.


----------



## lmrose

newfieannie said:


> our premier got mad and locked down the whole province. people are being checked and questioned at all entry points. he got sick and tired of seeing people flocking to the beaches . congregating here and there. travellers not obeying the law. he has a big responsibilities trying to keep most of us alive . i can see others following suit. ~Georgia


Yesterday was Saturday and from my window of the trailer where we are isolated I watched cars rolling by . Most were headed towards town and later back again. Where people are going when most places are closed I have no idea. I have also observed some neighbors having company coming and going. Someone told me they went to the grocery store. Her husband waited in the car and observed most of the people going in were older people evidenced by their grey hair! So it isn't only young people who don't listen when we are told to stay home! Because the virus isn't visible many people still don't think it exists. Maybe if gas stations were closed and open only to emergency vehicles then people would be forced to stay home until this pandemic is over!


----------



## lmrose

newfieannie said:


> i was going to work in the garden but when i went up there was a raging snowstorm. 4in on the ground.not a peck when i came down here. it will be gone later . lots of rain forcast.
> 
> i think i'l make some marshmallow squares etc. for my son. he's coming in tomorrow so i can help him to apply for his unemployment. i might make him a boston cream pie as a surprise. all that stuff passes the time.
> 
> we still only have 41 cases all travel related. all at home in isolation.i think one family of snowbirds is back . i saw lights in the house last night. they are very responsible people who will follow the law. ~Georgia


Nova Scotia is up to 110 cases now and not all travel related. Stay home folks!


----------



## GTX63

Put the roof on another chicken coop Saturday. after that, I climbed onto the tractor and bush hogged Greenbriar and saplings in the timber until the sun began to set. Showered, ate dinner, visited with our two college boys staying with us, then about 10 pm went out on our deck with the dogs and sat with my wife, both with chilled glasses in hand.
It would really do some folks a bit of good to avoid the tv, web alerts, and drooling over the latest blame frenzy to get back to their own lives.
It really does help one's perspective.

For the most part, the public is dry grass and will burn in whatever direction the media winds blow them. 
Hot air will do that.


----------



## newfieannie

i wouldn't wish for the gas stations to shut down. it's essential same as some of the others. many workers out there . buses etc. some people who can't store 6 months worth of food.etc.etc. most of us when we venture out are being very careful. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

i turned off my tv . my son did also. 

beautiful day here. i usually put out my easter deco. on april first but i put a few out today. lots of ceramic rabbits on the steps and lawn. baskets with eggs. 1 large peter rabbit in the middle of my flower bed etc. etc. 

lots of families going by for their walk.not sure if the park just below me around the lake is closed or not ( that may not be included in the ban) but lots of places to walk anyway. everyone is keeping their distance. didn't take long for the little kids to notice it. i always gear my decorations towards little kids. likely because i never grew up myself. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

i think i'm eating more not less. i just had squares of homemade bread spread with cream cheese and smoked salmon although i've been out off and on this morning on my hands and knees cleaning out my perennial beds,raking, filling bags.hoeing etc all that makes a person hungry.

i'm going to get the ladder out in a bit and take the plastic off my canopy and unroll it. then i'll probably have a glass of wine and some decadent chocolates later on tonight. i might even eat the rest of that chocolate roll i made a couple days ago. ~Georgia


----------



## Mish

lmrose said:


> Maybe if gas stations were closed and open only to emergency vehicles then people would be forced to stay home until this pandemic is over!


Except some (a lot?) of people are still working and need gas to get to and from work.


----------



## emdeengee

It has been a good time for us to eat less. We have done this for years (cut down on portions) when a couple of pounds has crept up on us (mostly over the winter) but in this case we are thinking about conserving supplies so that we don't have to shop as much and expose ourselves to others. I have lost 2 pounds and husband 1.5 as of last Monday.


----------



## whiterock

The young man that rents my pasture came by this morning with a little tractor with a tiller attachment on it. Took him less than 30 minutes to tear up my garden space to a depth of about 9 inches. To appreciate this, I live on a limestone ridge. Due to get some rain tomorrow and once it dries enough, i'll be set to go.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Building rabbit cages today.


----------



## emdeengee

Children are experiencing huge and sudden changes to their daily lives and that of their parents so there is a lot of fear and stress in them. The Canadian Children's help line has experienced 60% more distress calls this week. The government has now given 7.5 million$ to the Help Line to put in more lines and hire professionals to answer. Most of this can be done remotely and will aid those children in remote areas.

It is vitally important to have this outside help available for kids but I also think that it is necessary for parents to stress that things are different but not so bad. We are not hunkered down waiting for bombs to drop on our buildings or anticipating no water or food for weeks. Perspective is rather hard for children because they do not have those life experiences so it up to the adults to stay calm and reassuring and to not make everything a huge hassle or tragedy.

Did you read about the little Dachshund dog who has been so happy that his kids and adults are home with him that he wagged his tail so much that he sprained it badly. Good dog - sharing the love.


----------



## altair

We burned a lot of cut brush and 20+ year old wood posts/rails/logs/ancient wagon left in our side woods/field yesterday. Amazing how some people have junk yards on their property but we won't. Way more to go though it was a great start. 

Today's raining and junky so we're staying more inside.


----------



## susieneddy

We both broke our isolation today, We took the dogs for a walk and then took them home. We continued our walk down to the beach. It looked so weird not seeing anyone out on the beach. We knew we needed to get some produce so we walked back home. We decided to take our plastic and metal cans to the vet who has a lady that comes by to get it. She gives the vet money back on the recycling which goes to fixing the street dogs. 

We stopped by the produce stand and bought some eggs, pineapple, white cucumbers, tomatoes, zucchini, radishes, celery, carrots,white potatoes, garlic, beets, red and white onions and green peppers. That should do us for a week or more.


----------



## SLADE

Sounds like heaven.


----------



## susieneddy

SRSLADE said:


> Sounds like heaven.


It is very nice this time of year.


----------



## lmrose

Mish said:


> Except some (a lot?) of people are still working and need gas to get to and from work.


Yes realistically some people are still working and need gas to get there. I just get frustrated seeing so many people going all day long like today and it is Sunday. Not much open here in town now to go too. Have a good day.


----------



## newfieannie

all kinds of reasons why people are out. lot of people don't have yards and they could be going for a drive in the country beautiful day like this. only ones who are confined are the ones who travelled and the ones with symptoms. likely some of the seniors cooped up in the condos are getting out. steady stream here all day. 

i do believe we are discouraged from going to other provinces but we can travel around ns. as for sunday that's when families get together anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA

It’s raining here so I finally tackled the canned goods cupboard. And then had to do the others, of course. 
Amazing how much food we had that I’d forgotten.
We inventoried the freezers yesterday. 
If we needed, we’d be good for a couple of months.


----------



## newfieannie

same here. i can't believe how much canned food i have. i found many cans of fruit and hereford corned beef i didn't know i had. i have 5 cases canned milk under the bed down here(only kind i use) 2 freezers full also. i do share with my son though. i have 10 chicken and he will likely carry off most of those. ~Georgia


----------



## mreynolds

Effective noon tomorrow, our county is on shut down. Not me as I am essential. I will go in tomorrow and see what I see. If nothing is going on I may take one of my weeks of vacation until *or* if the hospital needs more done. I'm on call for them anyway.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Today was spent building a three bay hanging rabbit cage. 

I made the transition from being disdainful of my neighbor’s scrap heaps to realizing that they are a source of free construction material. 

Salt, Pepper, and Freddy Bun Bun spent the day in temporary housing.


----------



## Danaus29

newfieannie said:


> businesses risk a big fine up here for that. 75000 in one place. ~Georgia


I don't see how Walmart can be expected to require customers to stay 6 feet apart


----------



## Danaus29

We worked on cleaning up one of the gardens and taking down the mulberry tree that is shading the big garden.

Hubby is a shopper. He is having a hard time not going out. But this was a good day to work on some long neglected chores.


----------



## mzgarden

We have our 6yo DGD living with us full time since a little over a week ago. Our son and his ex share custody but each live in a pud with shared walls so better social distancing and more space to run and play in the country. Almost every day we have packed up bikes and driven to a big parking lot to ride -- the local HS and our local church are deserted, so lots of flat empty space. We happily bike, ride, scooter for an hour or more - fresh air & sunshine are good for her and good for me. Thank heavens for the internet - we are logging into her school and keeping up with learning, she reads books online and is able to play learning games. Having her here definitely changes what we would be doing in isolation, lol.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday I worked on my treadmill. It had been smelling hot when I went over 30-40 minutes. According to Google, this sometimes happens when there is dust in the motor. I got it apart, cleaned the motor compartment, cleaned and lubed the belt, put everything back together. I walked for 35 minutes at 3 mph, and I could still smell a little something. When I contacted my mechanical guru, she said it could be a residual smell from yesterday. It looks like the 5 lb guard dog, Mr. Pixie, and I can walk outside today and tomorrow, but I'll find out the next rainy day if it worked. 

I Facetimed with both Pixie families yesterday. The Alabama (maybe soon to be Australian) Pixies, are very antsy about not being able to work out properly. The do have a weight bench set up in the backyard and are doing a lot more cardio, but it's not the same. The NY Pixie grands are very antsy because we've had rain and they can't get out in the yard. It does help having their dad at home to help with homeschooling and stuff. 

We are on edge about PPE with active Covid in the local hospitals, and the wave getting ready to hit.


----------



## Mish

We're not doing much out of the normal. Husband is still considered essential personnel so is still working, and having two disabled people at home apparently means we've been practicing some sort of quarantine and social distancing for years. The biggest difference is that my mother in law has decided it's a good idea not to go to church and bible study for the time being since she's in the highest risk group. Luckily her church has started doing services on Facebook and we've got her set up on Zoom to do bible study once the bible study lady figures it out on her end.

I checked in with my son in San Francisco who has been on "lock down" and working from home for a few weeks now, to see if he's going stir crazy yet. His reply: "I was born for this! Plus now apparently me getting all my meals delivered is no longer weird."

The upside of being a family of introverts, I guess.


----------



## romysbaskets

First I went through and made my pantry a work of art! Its so nice and organized...making an inventory easy to manage. I repaired the door to the pantry. I have done some basic mending but then heard the need for homemade masks for nursing and homehealthcare workers sound out in our area. I have been making masks as here nurses ARE WEARING HOMEMADE ONES, washing fabrics and long hours all last week to make more. Besides the typical meals I fix and dog walks out back with no one out there. I started to crochet a hat but then felt the masks were too important. Then after cutting out around 300 of the sets of fabric and interfacing needed.....I began sewing them. I injured my right tendon by the long hours I spent cutting fabric, a bad habit of mine is even if my hand gets sore or something else...I always finish my task at hand., Its doing better now after a few days off so I will be able to sew more today. I had a sweet older lady drop by supplies to help our cause due to my post on our island page asking if folks had extra interfacing and elastic...mentioning the specific kind and seeing the brace on my right hand, she offered to help me sew up my kits! So I handed her 30 of them to see if that works for her. This would be helpful since I hurt myself. Also a local man is sharpening our scissors so I gave him my two average pair and sat down and sharpened my best pair with a little sharpener I have but its hard for my hand to use it right now so his help is so appreciated. I went onto Ebay and bought electric old scissors....My clients keep paying what they call "sick pay" which has helped alot! Someone ran into our car a few weeks back and we were paid a settlement for a scratch. We will buff it out ourselves as no reason to take it in at this time. Then people heard online about my mask making and I have 65 more to make for friends, family and nurses requesting them directly from me! I had people here donate supplies I needed when our group ran out because they didn't seem to know we can ask on our main facebook page for our island! Bills are paid, alot of food in pantry and home canning...about to plant spinach, carrots, broccoli, cilantro and fill up my sprouter today! I can put them in containers that go outside and then inside at night to get a head start. Boy my Egyptian onions are a foot tall and ready to snip for onion greens. We are avoiding grocery stores and I have not been in one in 2 weeks. I told hubby we can make it another week. He was in one last week but now he will be made to wear a mask as even locally its no longer safe! Our area is not hard hit...we have had 6 cases so far out of 25,000 people! No deaths and we feel if we are careful, we may avoid it entirely. However due to the low numbers, people are out and not obeying the stay home rule all over this island!


----------



## mreynolds

romysbaskets said:


> First I went through and made my pantry a work of art! Its so nice and organized...making an inventory easy to manage. I repaired the door to the pantry. I have done some basic mending but then heard the need for homemade masks for nursing and homehealthcare workers sound out in our area. I have been making masks as here nurses ARE WEARING HOMEMADE ONES, washing fabrics and long hours all last week to make more. Besides the typical meals I fix and dog walks out back with no one out there. I started to crochet a hat but then felt the masks were too important. Then after cutting out around 300 of the sets of fabric and interfacing needed.....I began sewing them. I injured my right tendon by the long hours I spent cutting fabric, a bad habit of mine is even if my hand gets sore or something else...I always finish my task at hand., Its doing better now after a few days off so I will be able to sew more today. I had a sweet older lady drop by supplies to help our cause due to my post on our island page asking if folks had extra interfacing and elastic...mentioning the specific kind and seeing the brace on my right hand, she offered to help me sew up my kits! So I handed her 30 of them to see if that works for her. This would be helpful since I hurt myself. Also a local man is sharpening our scissors so I gave him my two average pair and sat down and sharpened my best pair with a little sharpener I have but its hard for my hand to use it right now so his help is so appreciated. I went onto Ebay and bought electric old scissors....My clients keep paying what they call "sick pay" which has helped alot! Someone ran into our car a few weeks back and we were paid a settlement for a scratch. We will buff it out ourselves as no reason to take it in at this time. Then people heard online about my mask making and I have 65 more to make for friends, family and nurses requesting them directly from me! I had people here donate supplies I needed when our group ran out because they didn't seem to know we can ask on our main facebook page for our island! Bills are paid, alot of food in pantry and home canning...about to plant spinach, carrots, broccoli, cilantro and fill up my sprouter today! I can put them in containers that go outside and then inside at night to get a head start. Boy my Egyptian onions are a foot tall and ready to snip for onion greens. We are avoiding grocery stores and I have not been in one in 2 weeks. I told hubby we can make it another week. He was in one last week but now he will be made to wear a mask as even locally its no longer safe! Our area is not hard hit...we have had 6 cases so far out of 25,000 people! No deaths and we feel if we are careful, we may avoid it entirely. However due to the low numbers, people are out and not obeying the stay home rule all over this island!


I didn't know you lived on an island. That's cool.


----------



## dmm1976

Day 14...or is it 15? The days kind of get fuzzy. Weve been "homestead" bound . DH is the designated person to go out if its needed. Hes left 3 times. Once for curbside grocery pick up and twice to drop garbage. We are really working to reduce our waste . it about 2 bags a week right now. Mostly plastic and diapers.

Everything is planted and in the greenhouse. Garden plot is ready to recieve. Flower beds have been tended to. 

I made myself a dress and some friends kids a couple messenger bags. 

Lots of baking has been done

Successfully bartered with a local to trade eggs for corn seed( kernals?) Because i forgot to buy them. All distances were maintained and hands free hand off. I had her put the envelope of seeds on the table jn the barn ans they have been sitting tjere for 4 days lol. Everything gets quarentined in the barn dor days before being wiped down. Yes we might be a little paranoid. 

All in all, i feel slightly quilty that im loving being home all day every day. Cooking cleaning spemding time with the family. Pursuing hobbies. 

I told dh he really needs to.figure put a way to make this reality. He agreed. Im definitely housewife material and it really agrees with me.


----------



## GTX63

dmm1976 said:


> All in all, i feel slightly quilty that im loving being home all day every day. Cooking cleaning spemding time with the family. Pursuing hobbies.
> 
> I told dh he really needs to.figure put a way to make this reality. He agreed. Im definitely housewife material and it really agrees with me.


Wonderful post to start the morning.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I had a mental droop in Sunday, but it’s back to normal again. Gardening. Expanding planting area every day. Using my stockpile of seeds. 

The weird dreams and teeth grinding at night are an issue.


----------



## GTX63

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The weird dreams and teeth grinding at night are an issue.


You should discuss the issue before you get too far into the relationship.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

My dreams and teeth grinding. LOL


----------



## whiterock

Last couple of weeks I've been getting lots of spam email addressed to my ex wife. She been gone for 14 years. That is causing me to have flashback dreams. Not pleasant.


----------



## Danaus29

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The weird dreams and teeth grinding at night are an issue.


No teeth grinding here but having weird dreams too. Bigfoot at an outdoor cafe breaking open his piggy bank and catching a whole bunch of kittens in live traps were tops last night.
But at least I am no longer dreaming about being the leader of a group of people in a survival situation. Those were horrible!


----------



## GTX63

Seems like there is a very good cafe near Tecumseh, Missouri called Bigfoots, or Chupacabras. I don't remember. Good eats but no bad dreams.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

That would be Bigfoot. Chupacabra is farther south.


----------



## gilberte

I have been banned by several world wide organizations from discussing my dreams. To share them with other humans would cause panic and disruption on a scale heretofore unknown.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Danaus29 said:


> catching a whole bunch of kittens in live traps


Alice has a good kitten recipe.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Laughing out loud. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ng-cats-and-dogs-after-outbreak-idUSKCN20L0T7


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Alice In TX/MO said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ng-cats-and-dogs-after-outbreak-idUSKCN20L0T7


A year from now you'll be hearing stories about roving packs of wild dogs causing problems.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

They won’t comply. It’s not going to do anything but drive the market underground.


----------



## newfieannie

getting locked down tighter and tighter here everyday. i hope to god this is all working because people will soon rebel. i'm alright because i've got a big house and yard but it's gettin to me because it's been raining for the past several days and i can't get out. i did put on my raincoat and try yesterday morning but it was so cold and wet i might have ended up with a head cold. i know i have sniffles

must be bad for parents with kids stuck in a small apartment. can't get the kids out, rent is due and no money coming in yet. unemployment sometime this month.people losing their business and homes. nerves are just hanging by a thread around here

tomorrow supposed to be sunny. my son is coming in to try to do something with the acorns in the back yard (must be a million)and i'm going to get at the perennial bed. i dont see any crocus. they should have been up long ago. tulips and daffs are coming through. mint is leafed out enough to use now . 

i wish i had bought more heavy socks . i buy a bunch every month . i have darned them over and over to the point where i can't darn them anymore. marks is not open where i buy them. wm doesn't have anything like i want. 

right now i'm using a few squares of cotton batting between the regular socks for cushioning. dont have any wool left for knitting either. i've tried everything i can think of. i do have a few heavy sweaters. i might cut off the sleeves and sew up one end and use as tube socks. they are good sweaters but i have lots of sweaters and my feet are more important right now. everyone stay safe.~Georgia


----------



## mreynolds

newfieannie said:


> getting locked down tighter and tighter here everyday. i hope to god this is all working because people will soon rebel. i'm alright because i've got a big house and yard but it's gettin to me because it's been raining for the past several days and i can't get out. i did put on my raincoat and try yesterday morning but it was so cold and wet i might have ended up with a head cold. i know i have sniffles
> 
> must be bad for parents with kids stuck in a small apartment. can't get the kids out, rent is due and no money coming in yet. unemployment sometime this month.people losing their business and homes. nerves are just hanging by a thread around here
> 
> tomorrow supposed to be sunny. my son is coming in to try to do something with the acorns in the back yard (must be a million)and i'm going to get at the perennial bed. i dont see any crocus. they should have been up long ago. tulips and daffs are coming through. mint is leafed out enough to use now .
> 
> i wish i had bought more heavy socks . i buy a bunch every month . i have darned them over and over to the point where i can't darn them anymore. marks is not open where i buy them. wm doesn't have anything like i want.
> 
> right now i'm using a few squares of cotton batting between the regular socks for cushioning. dont have any wool left for knitting either. i've tried everything i can think of. i do have a few heavy sweaters. i might cut off the sleeves and sew up one end and use as tube socks. they are good sweaters but i have lots of sweaters and my feet are more important right now. everyone stay safe.~Georgia


Same here. Just rain and more of it. I lit a big fire and it took 2 gallons of diesel to get it kicked off where the rain would leave it alone. Now I am limbing trees. 

Well not RIGHT now. I better get busy lol.


----------



## robin416

We had a tornado just north of me last week, damaged 20 some homes. Those poor folks are going to have a time of it trying to get somewhere to stay or repairs done with this going on.


----------



## Nimrod

The snow has finally melted enough that I can drive into my new place. I am headed over there in a few days to continue work on my new barn. I'm actually more isolated over there than here. The plan is to make a small heated space in the barn and move over there this summer. Cheap gas is good for multiple trips.


----------



## GTX63

I have a meeting set up this afternoon to pickup some farm gates, posts, fencing and cattle panels and a few pieces of hardware. I am driving to meet the seller along a 40 mile stretch of isolated road that, on a good day I may pass a half dozen vehicles or less. A beautiful drive between mountains and farms and people who have been impacted very little by the outside nonsense.
Fencing and gardening will keep me busy thru the month.


----------



## gilberte

GTX63 said:


> I have a meeting set up this afternoon to pickup some farm gates, posts, fencing and cattle panels and a few pieces of hardware. I am driving to meet the seller along a 40 mile stretch of isolated road that, on a good day I may pass a half dozen vehicles or less. A beautiful drive between mountains and farms and people who have been impacted very little by the outside nonsense.
> Fencing and gardening will keep me busy thru the month.


 I'm sorry, I just got the picture in my head of two farmers, both wearing face masks, driving up to each other on a desolate highway. They're both wearing sidearms. As they exit their pickups one says, "you bring the stuff"? The other, "yeah, you got the money"? 
"Just set the stuff down there on the side of the road, I'll load it up and leave your cash".


----------



## In The Woods

gilberte said:


> I'm sorry, I just got the picture in my head of two farmers, both wearing face masks, driving up to each other on a desolate highway. They're both wearing sidearms. As they exit their pickups one says, "you bring the stuff"? The other, "yeah, you got the money"?
> "Just set the stuff down there on the side of the road, I'll load it up and leave your cash".


I have to go to the pharmacy today to get an Rx for my wife. I’m planning on just using a bandana cowboy style. My wife said to make sure I wear my black cowboy hat and my black duster.


----------



## whiterock

Yes, you should be properly dressed. You do have a black bandanna, correct.


----------



## GTX63

gilberte said:


> I'm sorry, I just got the picture in my head of two farmers, both wearing face masks, driving up to each other on a desolate highway. They're both wearing sidearms. As they exit their pickups one says, "you bring the stuff"? The other, "yeah, you got the money"?
> "Just set the stuff down there on the side of the road, I'll load it up and leave your cash".


That is kind of how it went. I apologized for not shaking hands. He knew me from my online business so he left his gun on the porch. We caught up for a few minutes and swapped a couple of jokes. He was in the process of moving his parents back home during the pandemic so we cut it short.


----------



## GTX63

whiterock said:


> Yes, you should be properly dressed. You do have a black bandanna, correct.


I heard a story of a gentleman in northern Illinois who has a concealed carry permit and was walking thru a store with a black bandana on. His sidearm was "printing" thru his shirt and scared some of the tenderfoots. Police were called and he was detained in the parking lot.


----------



## whiterock

they do so much good, keep lots of people from having to look at lots of people that aren't good to look at.


----------



## HDRider

In The Woods said:


> I have to go to the pharmacy today to get an Rx for my wife. I’m planning on just using a bandana cowboy style. My wife said to make sure I wear my black cowboy hat and my black duster.


And side arms


----------



## In The Woods

HDRider said:


> And side arms


Yeah - it would only be fitting to have a pair with the duster - or a sawed off in a sling.....


----------



## newfieannie

i had a really productive morning in the perennial garden. another 1/2 hour and i'll be finished that one if i can get up after sitting down for a bit. kneeling for hours is not easy but better than bending. my son came in also and raked up many piles of acorns. all i have to do is shovel them in bags. 

we stayed 2 meters apart this time because he was out to the grocery store yesterday. it's hard not to be able to hug. i sent him off with haddock chowder,home made beans and bread, a couple more chicken, lots of cookies and whatnot. he had me put it out the back door. 

i hung some more knitted eggs on my tree out front this morning. and put out some more easter stuff. a guy with a little boy in his arms thanked me for bringing cheer to the neighborhood. rain is over until monday and everyone is out walking.

we had our first murder in ns since the pandemic started. some guy killed his wife or girlfriend. it wasn't because they were cooped up in a hovel or anything like that. looked like a mcmasion to me. but there are many more reasons those things happen. that wont be the last one before this is over. 
~Georgia


----------



## mreynolds

Yesterday I got a lot done. Trimmed trees, worked on the oven door and did some cabinet work in the shop. Today I am at the mechanics getting my truck worked on. He opened up for me since there would be no traffic today.


----------



## Nimrod

In The Woods said:


> I have to go to the pharmacy today to get an Rx for my wife. I’m planning on just using a bandana cowboy style. My wife said to make sure I wear my black cowboy hat and my black duster.


A good thing you have your wife to remind you not to wear white before Easter.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Nimrod said:


> A good thing you have your wife to remind you not to wear white before Easter.


I am shocked, sir! Shocked, I say! It's no white before Memorial Day or after Labor Day!


----------



## Danaus29

Irish Pixie said:


> I am shocked, sir! Shocked, I say! It's no white before Memorial Day or after Labor Day!


Unless you are the Easter bunny!


----------



## mreynolds

Irish Pixie said:


> I am shocked, sir! Shocked, I say! It's no white before Memorial Day or after Labor Day!


 I wear white at certain times all year, but only when me and the wife works 6-7 days a week. Then there is nothing left that is clean and we can only wash once a week.


----------



## romysbaskets

We saw 3 of our kids and all 3 grandkids at an outside Barbeque after all of us had isolated. No one hugged or got close. We sure missed em. Things here look better because people are just now starting to wear masks also and stores are having their employees get masks from our sewing group! So glad I have no needs and enough craft supplies to keep a group of ladies busy! Being a prepper has paid off big time! No shortage of anything at my place. Wish things were like that for everyone! Still making masks for others every day. With no job I spend my time sewing masks and home jobs.


----------



## gilberte

I don't have any white clothing, unless you count my underwear. It wouldn't stay white very long here


----------



## Lisa in WA

One place we do not want to go is to Costco. We can place orders on Instacart, so that works.
We get my dogs prescriptions from Costco, and already tried to get them switched to mail order.
Nope, no can do. They don’t ship pet medications.
So can instacart pick them up?
No, because it can violate the dog’s HIPPAA rights.


Switching the scrip to an online place seems to be more trouble than its worth so getting the vet office to fill them and mail at a much higher cost.


----------



## wr

Lisa in WA said:


> One place we do not want to go is to Costco. We can place orders on Instacart, so that works.
> We get my dogs prescriptions from Costco, and already tried to get them switched to mail order.
> Nope, no can do. They don’t ship pet medications.
> So can instacart pick them up?
> No, because it can violate the dog’s HIPPAA rights.
> 
> 
> Switching the scrip to an online place seems to be more trouble than its worth so getting the vet office to fill them and mail at a much higher cost.


Ordering groceries isn't possible way out where I am so I make a weekly trip in but I refuse to step foot in Walmart. I know they're controlling distance at checkout but the aisles are narrow and judging by the parking lot, the store is way too busy to be comfortable.


----------



## 101pigs

wr said:


> Ordering groceries isn't possible way out where I am so I make a weekly trip in but I refuse to step foot in Walmart. I know they're controlling distance at checkout but the aisles are narrow and judging by the parking lot, the store is way too busy to be comfortable.


Last week when i shopped walmart was not to busy and anyone could go in and shop normal. Sunday i went in and the parking lot was full. They set up two lines one going in one coming out. They just let so many people at a time in. most folks were wearing masts and keeping 10 ft. apart. People here have been taking this very serious for some time.


----------



## jimLE

2 other's and me went into a walmart yesterday.it wasnt to crowded .folks all over the place restocking shelves.im thinking that they add up to over half of the ppl that were in the store at the time.folks were pretty much in a good mood.with a lil bit of joking here n there.but yet.folks still practiced safe distance n all.good thing i had a cough drop in my mouth the whole time.cause folks would of heard my smojers cough everywhere i went..


----------



## gilberte

Here, stores considered necessary are currently allowed to have a limited number of customers inside, based on the square footage of the store. The local Walmart is allowed 50 customers at a time. And it seems they are constantly cleaning, or at least giving the appearance of doing so.

Still no TP unless you're lucky enough to be there when the truck arrives.


----------



## alleyyooper

I took Kare into Meijers (simular to walmart but smaller.) yesterday for the senior hour yesterday. Also only allowing in so many per sq foot of store. A long line at 7:00AM but went quick, all gone by 7:30AM, I didn't go in with her, figure some one else got in that way.

So off she went armed with one of my dust mask and nitrie golves, First TP asile, scored 2 12 count packs of northern mega rolls. then pet food and scored 3, 20 pound bags of cat food.
When she came out I saw the light in her eyes as she walked across the parking lot.
At the truck removed the amour and was really smileing, said were goot till mid May now.
Also said guess you can call me a hoarder now, I got 4 more cans of honey flavored baked beans to go with the 6 I already have at home.

That makes me happy wish she would have gotten inspired two weeks ago.

 Al


----------



## romysbaskets

Things are going well here. I am just staying home sewing away on mask making. We ventured out last weekend and saw a very responsible community in the other town with most wearing masks and picked up a Walmart order prebagged. It was slick, we pulled in, got into a numbered spot and they loaded our trunk...we never got out. We don't shop at Walmart usually except for some select items but the stores on this island are a nightmare! People are bored I think and go in droves to the grocery stores so we won't even go there now here. We actually are safer driving off the island! People walk around here in no masks all over! Hardly anyone is wearing them but WE ARE! The doggies are so happy we are staying hoime....its so cute, they want to play fetch and be snuggly. Our kids we are calling on the phone and we had a safe distance barbeque last weekend. Outdoors seems to be the safest way to even see any of them. So far none of us have it and my son running that nursing home....praise God not a single patient has it! His being 17 miles away from that one hit with so many deaths....I have been so worried! He was exposed he thinks and it is past his isolation period. I had private messages asking me to make masks for private parties with cash offered...I am careful to make it very reasonable for them. I did have to buy new sewing machine needles, and other supplies including emptying out my own fabrics lately. Dancing in my kitchen for exercise and getting ready to do my deck gardening!


----------



## doozie

I ventured out to try the Walmart pick up, I was very pleased. 
I think that's the only way we will be getting anything in the near future.

Gas is cheeeeep by us now, 1.19 and .99 the next town over! I could go to Walmart for an order pickup on a whim at that price.

I was surprised to see the full parking lot, it looked like business as usual was happening inside the store judging by the lot and the other store that was open nearby had many customers coming and going.


----------



## romysbaskets

doozie said:


> I ventured out to try the Walmart pick up, I was very pleased.
> I think that's the only way we will be getting anything in the near future.
> 
> Gas is cheeeeep by us now, 1.19 and .99 the next town over! I could go to Walmart for an order pickup on a whim at that price.
> 
> I was surprised to see the full parking lot, it looked like business as usual was happening inside the store judging by the lot and the other store that was open nearby had many customers coming and going.


Yes we agree...first time in years we did that! Now we will no longer go to a store. We will use delivery service or pick up. There is a gateleg table right outside my door. I use it to be the sanitizing station..nothing comes in prior to that. All bags are recycled and not brought in. We do order some things online but have no plans to go to any more stores. I just finished 42 masks ordered and now it is on to 65 more! Then I will be taking more orders. I have been donating as well so this will be a busy time for my singer sewing machine. I am using the electric and not the treadle. Sewing fast is important with so many to make. I now have two ladies sewing under me for the donation group. They are so sweet and this way I provide the supplies that are dropped to me and take what I can do, provide the rest for them. They drop it by my place and I combine what I have...for the group pick up. I had to do orders on the side because I was private messaged and one alone is 26 for a day care still in operation. I have to do that this weekend..its vital.


----------

